# Man Cave - Smoking Room



## phalynx

I thought I would share with your guys my project. I started construction of a man cave with the absolute intent to smoke my cigars in there without a single complaint from anyone. I started building it in January. I will post a little bit everyday to get you updated. I don't want overload anyone's senses. I will state that we are about 85% complete. This is a project that my wife and I are doing ourselves with no help from anyone EXCEPT drywall.... which I absolutely HATE with a passion.

Here are a couple of pics to start.

This is the floorplan. The office will come later. There is a movie theater, bar, wine cellar, and walk in humidor.














































The ceiling is 10' high to give it a bigger feel. Total size is 20x32.


----------



## CaptainJeebes

The floor plan looks awesome! You need to invite some of your fellow Texans over when the project is finished!


----------



## Brinson

That is awesome. I wish I had smoke skill in construction- at all.


----------



## Juicestain

Wow, this should be sweet:thumb:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

That's _crazy_ sick, to borrow my son's lingo. I can't wait to watch this bad boy go up. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

(double post - web hiccup)


----------



## smelvis

That is way cool, the type of thing I would be there helping if you were closer. Congrats and keep the picture progress coming. I am envious yes I am!


----------



## SmoknTaz

That is awesome, keep us updated.


----------



## pointbreak

Ok Im Jealous!!!!!!!!! Nice job would like to see more photos as it progresses!!


----------



## sunkisd69

Damn! I thought my garage was a good little hideout, guess I have some work to do! LOL :jaw:


----------



## louistogie

building it from the floor up, crazy.


----------



## boonedoggle

Awesome! You are building my dream come true! :hug:


----------



## KINGLISH

Very nice. Now can you make me one? HAHA


----------



## jfreak53

:sad: That is awesome!! Wish I had one!! Your my hero ha ha


----------



## LincolnSmokes

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## carguy13

oh man, that's awesome.

i'm soooo jealous.

i wish i had a place to smoke, i have to go outside.


----------



## phalynx

Ok, well that got a heck of a lot more attention than I thought it would. So, I will continue a little more with the story..

Walls are going up. We built our small house so we learned a lot of things. In the previous pictures, you can see the wall jacks that really speed up construction. We are able to build the walls on the floor and lift them up complete.










Notice there are NO windows.... no pretty views, now peeking on neighbors (if I had any). This is about raw man cave.










Ahhhh, feels good to sit in here already...










Fast forward to the next weekend where we started framing the roof. We kinda forgot to take pictures during the initial roof framing but here it is with most of the framing up.










I really wanted a useable attic so I decided to floor most of the attic ahead of time. Made putting on the roof much easier.










And just for everyone's clarification, I live in the country where we have no building inspections or codes. I am building as close to code as I can but I am not perfect nor a professional builder.


----------



## Dr. Nick

Balls! That's incredible. Massive respect to you and your wife for doing this all yourself. Is she a smoker too? If not she might be by the end of this project, lol. Can't wait to see more pics & congrats on the dream come true. 

You're not gonna counter sink a hot tub in the middle floor of that bad boy?

I'd love to attempt something like this in my back yard but with my skills and space being an issue it would end up looking like one of those outhouses people do ice fishing in.


----------



## phalynx

Dr. Nick said:


> You're not gonna counter sink a hot tub in the middle floor of that bad boy?
> .


If you look at the first picture on this page, you'll see the hot tub installed to the right of the building.. :laugh:


----------



## rk_classic

thats going to be one hell of a man cave


YOU ROCK MAN :hail::hail::hail::hail:

rk_classic


----------



## iMarc

Scott,
That is simply awesome.

Can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## phalynx

Bullwinkle said:


> awesome.. if that is all woods and no neighbors behind you I think a covered/screened porch would have added a lot of flexibility. don't know if I could stand no windows particularly with that view. like the hottub idea.. maybe a fireplace? Mine is a pre-fab 'out-bldg' delivered on a flat bed. about 8x10. so what do I know.


You can't see it in these pictures but there is a smaller building to the right of the hot tub basically inline with the man cave. The ultimate goal will be to put a trellis between the two buildings and deck the space between it as well. Hang up some white christmas lights on the trellis, plant some grape vines over it, and sit back and relax in the beer garden. But that will be for another day.... maybe later this year.


----------



## Dr. Nick

phalynx said:


> If you look at the first picture on this page, you'll see the hot tub installed to the right of the building.. :laugh:


See, the construction pics are so beautiful I didn't notice anything but them. Move it indoors!


----------



## mlbar1153

CaptainJeebes said:


> You need to invite some of your fellow Texans over when the project is finished!


I second that motion!!

Truly awesome. :hail:My brother lives outside the Austin area. He lives in Giddings. Looks like that when I go visit.
:amen:You got a great wife to be helping with something like this.


----------



## phalynx

mlbar1153 said:


> I second that motion!!
> 
> Truly awesome. :hail:My brother lives outside the Austin area. He lives in Giddings. Looks like that when I go visit.
> :amen:You got a great wife to be helping with something like this.


I am actually only 30 minutes from Giddings...  Perhaps we'll have a cigar celebration when I am 100% done.


----------



## carguy13

that's coming along very nice!!!


----------



## iMarc

phalynx said:


> You can't see it in these pictures but there is a smaller building to the right of the hot tub basically inline with the man cave. The ultimate goal will be to put a trellis between the two buildings and deck the space between it as well. Hang up some white christmas lights on the trellis, plant some grape vines over it, and sit back and relax in the beer garden. But that will be for another day.... maybe later this year.


Clearly, it's time to post the master plan drawings for the whole yard for us!


----------



## phalynx

iMarc said:


> Clearly, it's time to post the master plan drawings for the whole yard for us!


I can't do that. I'd be designing shopping malls next. And really, a shopping mall is going to appreciate the large smoke eater installed in the center of the mall so that the cigar smokers will have a place to smoke? Would they appreciate the large ashtrays located around the parking lot and courtyards specifically for us smokers? Shopping carts with a place to set our drink?

I must resist. Besides, this way I can drag it out.. :target:


----------



## phalynx

I really stink at keeping secrets so I'll just continue the story.. I am the kid who couldn't sleep all night on Christmas eve so there is no way in the world I could only update a little every day...

Here comes the metal roof. I used to hate metal but I have learned how to install it safely and easily. What a time saver.



















Still have to do the other side... hmmm, there is a cedar tree in the way.. I can fix that.










Moving right along.









We need some doors.... done!










I bought some cheap scaffolding and man what a time saver!










Here is a look inside. You see 3 separate door openings on this little wall, the left is the bathroom/kegerator storage, middle is the wine cellar, and the far right is the walk in humidor. I decided to make the ceilings in these 3 rooms only 7' high so that I would have almost 3' above them as a large shelf/attic storage. This space has a new goal but I will reveal that in a later time (I can keep that secret because I haven't finished planning that one yet).










Did the electrical stub in and now starting insulation. This is my wife's job during the day. She has gotten really good at it and does a great job. The best part is I leave for work and I come home and *snap*, its done... love it...










I'll post a little more in a few hours... (days? what was I thinking?)


----------



## pointbreak

hey ....... talk about a man cave .......whatya doing with the john deer in the pic???????? Is that in case she takes your car keys??lol Lookin gooooood!!! YouTube - Vince Gill - One More Last Chance


----------



## Rubix^3

Incredibly cool!
I watch with anticipation.


----------



## phalynx

pointbreak said:


> hey ....... talk about a man cave .......whatya doing with the john deer in the pic???????? Is that in case she takes your car keys??lol Lookin gooooood!!! YouTube - Vince Gill - One More Last Chance


HA,,, I had to go back and figure out where you saw the Deere. I didn't remember it in the pictures. I see just a glimpse of it in the back there. That Deere is/was my baby. I upgraded a little while ago so that the baby Deere is now "time out" for my wife. 

Here is my new Deere.. :bowdown:


----------



## pointbreak

Shit man you got all the toys,..... im comin down to hurf with you !!!! We will play in old sand box!!!


----------



## phalynx

pointbreak said:


> Shit man you got all the toys,..... im comin down to hurf with you !!!! We will play in old sand box!!!


Eh hmm, TOOLS, not toys...... Come on man, you are going to ruin it for me with my wife! I "had" to upgrade for the vineyard "project" we are starting this year. Wife is on board. Get to grow grapes, make wine, and Scott gets to upgrade tractors...... We all win! (no, I never sleep)


----------



## pointbreak

Nice Dewalt gear for a non trades guy!!!!Are you sure you dont do this for a living????


----------



## pointbreak

Sorry Scott MUMS the word!!!!! Its lookin real goood!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm living vicariously through you right now!


----------



## phalynx

pointbreak said:


> Nice Dewalt gear for a non trades guy!!!!Are you sure you dont do this for a living????


Ah, I do like Dewalt. The trade was, "Honey we can build our house but if I am going to do it, I am going to have to buy some time savers". ----''Ok, that sounds fine. As long as we don't have a house payment...".

muhahahaha... So I don't have a home payment, maybe a Dewalt payment..  Not really.


----------



## iMarc

phalynx said:


> I can't do that. I'd be designing shopping malls next. And really, a shopping mall is going to appreciate the large smoke eater installed in the center of the mall so that the cigar smokers will have a place to smoke? Would they appreciate the large ashtrays located around the parking lot and courtyards specifically for us smokers? Shopping carts with a place to set our drink?
> 
> I must resist. Besides, this way I can drag it out.. :target:


:rofl:

You could do it like some cities do it and just color code future expansion/growth zones with potential uses.


----------



## Dread

Scott this is incredible, possibly the most epic man cave ive ever seen. When are the invites for the first herf going out? :lol:


----------



## phalynx

To continue on with the story, Insulation is quickly going up. We installed the Trion electronic smoke-eater into the ceiling.










Next, I decided that the wife's Candle House was in my way for bigger plans so I decided to latch onto it with the tractor and move it over. (Boy will she be surprised.....ok, she was helping but I thought it would have been funny to mess with her)



















So now I have a little more room for a future project between the Candle House and the Hot Tub.










So now back to work inside the Man Cave. Insulation is done. Wine cellar and humidor are plastic sheet sealed.










Then I hit Craigslist for the drywallers I used on my house when I discovered that I HATE drywall.... Woohoo, they were available.










They work really fast and do a great job!










You can really start to get a feel for the space. Here we are looking at the theater screen wall.










Taping and mudding has started.



















Stay tuned for another installment.


----------



## KINGLISH

I am in love!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

CaptainJeebes said:


> The floor plan looks awesome! You need to invite some of your fellow Texans over when the project is finished!


Yeah! I'll bring the beverages! :target:


----------



## Kevin Keith

mlbar1153 said:


> I second that motion!!
> 
> Truly awesome. :hail:My brother lives outside the Austin area. He lives in Giddings. Looks like that when I go visit.
> :amen:You got a great wife to be helping with something like this.


Hi Mike! Since you're from Lubbock, I'll help ya out. The tall thangs pokin' outta the ground are called "trees". And the blue colored dome overhead is the sky. No, no, now I know the sky in Lubbock is often brown or red, but there ain't no cotton fields in Travis County! hahahaha!

BTW, I was born and raised in Midland!


----------



## Juicestain

Damn man. Looking good! Cannot wait for the next update :dr


----------



## Schumi5

Keep the pictures coming! Great to follow the progress. This looks awesome!


----------



## pointbreak

WOW is all i can say nice job Scott !!!


----------



## phalynx

Its time for an update to catch you up to my story. Here you can see the view of the bar and screen wall. The screen is to the left and the bar will be to the right of the door. The little 4' wall sticking out is to give the right speaker the same corner that the left speaker has. This should allow the speakers to sound similar rather than the right one just sitting in the middle of a room without a corner to load the sound.










Texturing is done. Time for some paint. I think a nice beige for the ceiling and a dark green for the walls.

WHOA!, that was NOT the green I had in mind. That doesn't look like the color the paint chip was.... Kinda looks like a brown sickly poop (if you will pardon my French)....










Let's see what I can do to make this color work... Painting is a paint in the butt.....  Think of the color as dark brown with a little green in it. Exactly opposite of the ratio I was shooting for in my brain. Later on, we'll see the color in better beauty as it improves with some modifications to the walls and also we bumped up the ISO on the camera to take better pictures. Notice the clean spot on the floor where the drywall was... That is a big mess to clean before we start flooring.

Here comes the flooring. Those large flood lights are a must if you want to see in the brown poop room....










Check out that FLOOR! Looks like a million dollars right? Wrong... $.89c a sq/ft at Home Depot on sale. Its basically a Pergp type. I really intended on a reddish cherry wood floor but my cheapness overtook my design in my head. Cherry was $4.50 a sq/ft vs. $.89c...... hmmmm.










Ceiling looks like fabric? Well it isn't. Its called a light paint coat. It looks better with real lights and not the flood lights.










CRAIGSLIST FIND! Time to advance a little. Found this little beauty with 4 giant barstools and dart board for cheap.. I couldn't pass it up. Since I have installed 2 pool tables in my life, I decided it was worth it for someone else to do this one. Plus, getting it re-felted will look much better in the room. A nice bottle green will be nice.










Melted wax is the only way to seal a 3 piece slate. Perfect.










Looking good. I better hang the screen too. I need to see what that will look like..  Hmmm, not sure 10' is wide enough.... I am seriously thinking about a 12' screen now.










Let's hang some lights in there now. Get some actualy light color in here instead of blue hue flood.. Those giant bar stools were SO much bigger than I had planned. I am only going to have an 8' wide bar and 4 of these would be arm to arm to fit into 8'. The problem is they are built so well and sturdy that I am going to use them. The pool table installer said the amount I paid is just about right for the chairs alone... I basically got a pool table, table light, and dart board set for free.... I like that.










Ok, I will go ahead and advance you to where I am today. I have added trim work to the walls, chair rail, floor board, and I will probably put a crown molding up top too to break up the poo walls. Speakers are installed. I have intentions of building a stage area for the screen and to hide the speakers. That is still in my head so I haven't started it yet.










I installed a flat screen TV on the bar wall so that everyone in that part of the room can watch sports (UT Football) and whatever we are watching too.










I wired up the smoke eater. Tested it out with a few smokes... Not bad. Not perfect either. Time will tell if it actually works. The main thing is, I DON'T CARE!!!! I am building this room to smoke in! Period!

I appreciate all of the nice comments. It makes me feel like I am on track with what I am building. Validating my design thoughts, etc.


----------



## phalynx

A couple more pictures so you can see where I currently am.


----------



## mdrumm

I am thinking we are in "the Extreme Man Cave Makeover" it is all happening so fast...........................


----------



## Plop007

Looking awesome thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## smelvis

Could ya speed it up working Kinda slow aren't you  Damn I am envious, very nice!


----------



## Dr. Nick

It gets better every day. Damn, this is some serious jealousy I'm experiencing right now. Great work.


----------



## Herf N Turf

This cinches it. I am officially moving to Texas.


----------



## iMarc

It's been nice seeing this in time lapse.


----------



## FiveStar

Wow, haven't clicked this thread cause I thought there may be some development since I last checked. Come to find out the friggin thang is built! I'm callin in your mafia connects when it comes time to build MY mancave! My GOD! I can't believe the whole neighborhood isn't helping build this thing....

MOVE THAT BUS!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## phalynx

Well, it will unfortunately slow down now. We are in real time now. I advanced through a few months worth of work in 2 days. We are only really working on it on weekends. I am working a little more during the week now since I really want to get it finished so I can relax in it and use it in all of its man cave glory..... I plan on building the bar frame this afternoon and maybe skin it tomorrow.


----------



## Scott W.

It looks fantastic Scott! Great Job!


----------



## Herf N Turf

FiveStar said:


> My GOD! I can't believe the whole neighborhood isn't helping build this thing....


I know! That's what I thought... he'd imported an Amish Barn Building Team from PA!


----------



## phalynx

FiveStar said:


> My GOD! I can't believe the whole neighborhood isn't helping build this thing....


What neighborhood? 8) I live in the COUNTRY!!!!! 11.5 acres of fully enclosed dense woods bliss..... I will say this, there are quite a few neighbors that hang out quite a bit. I have to move the kegerator from outside to the indoors now. During the winter, we are hanging out outside around a large fire. Drinking a fresh brew and smoking some fine cigars. Now that summer is here, its time for some a/c goodness.


----------



## baddddmonkey

I can't believe I didn't see this post sooner. I am completely jealous! It looks damned good!


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Amazing progress! Im a pretty good helper if you need it. I could plan an austin weekend in the next few weeks if you would like


----------



## mlbar1153

phalynx said:


> I am actually only 30 minutes from Giddings...  Perhaps we'll have a cigar celebration when I am 100% done.


You my friend are on. :tu. :smoke:+:beerchug:=:clap2:


----------



## s_vivo

I want one!


----------



## SMOKE20

That is bad ass


----------



## thegoldenmackid

You did all of that in less then three days? Wow...

Just kidding. That looks great.


----------



## commonsenseman

I....feel so...................inadequate....................I think I need a smoke in MY man cave.


----------



## jmpeace501

This is the most amazing and coolest thing I've seen in a LONG LONG TIME!! WOW! Nice work!!!!!! :tu :tu


----------



## Schumi5

Looking like it is going to be one of the best man caves I have ever seen. Can't wait to see some finished pictures of the walk in humidor and wine cellar. Probably the two best collectibles in the world. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Bill Brewer

Whoa that's insane! Nice job.


----------



## phalynx

Ok, time to fast forward 3 hours. This is what we did this afternoon after work. Started building the bar. I really had it in my head how I wanted it and then I saw someone's simple bar frame design online and thought PERFECT! So I modified it and built it up. Now need to get some nice oak veneer plywood and cover it over. At least you can see that I do work live..


----------



## jfreak53

> This cinches it. I am officially moving to Texas.


Everything's bigger in texas mate ha ha

WOW! Great Progress!! I have pasted the jealousy stage I am now envious!! ha ha

Hey my father in law lives in austin texas, we're going to visit next month, maybe a smoke? he he I might even get him to do one, get him off those awful cigs yuk!!

At any rate great job, this would be a dream for any one of use, yeah your headed in the right direction man. You re-made the right direction. Tim Allen would be proud ha ha


----------



## Omahaboy

Wow i need to clean my walls now cuz im pretty sure you just blew my mind! Im kind of sad because it will be many years before i will even have a house. You do good work, lets see some pick of the humidor!!


----------



## phalynx

Omahaboy said:


> You do good work, lets see some pick of the humidor!!


The humidor is at an unfinished stage at this point. It is roughly 5'x5' in size. After I get the main room done, I will work on the humidor and wine cellar next. The humidor will be relatively cheap to build as after the plastic and insulation, its going to be luaan on the walls, (can't find spanish cedar in plywood for a reasonable cost) and spanish cedar for shelving. I have the humidifier sitting in a box in my shop. The wine cellar will not be as cheap to build. Racks and a cooling unit are costly and rarely found used.

I also wanted to make sure that my expensive items (wine and cigars) and not subjected to the rigors of construction while I finish the man cave.


----------



## Omahaboy

You are a smart guy! I usually just run head long into projects. Then again my projects are nowhere near the size or awesomeness of this mega man cave. I wish you luck with the completion.


----------



## Amlique

Absolutely incredible. What a fun way to spend a few months to be able to enjoy something for years! Such a cool setup.


----------



## jspilon

Amlique said:


> Absolutely incredible. What a fun way to spend a few months to be able to enjoy something for years! Such a cool setup.


+1

Great job!!!


----------



## jaypulay

This is friggin amazing Scott, just saw this and read through then entire post.... Unreal!!!! Looks like your getting close to enjoying the fruits of your labour!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kenelbow

Scott, this is incredible. I am living vicariously through you by watching the progress on this thread. So keep those pics coming, we're all loving it!


----------



## Dave.73

Scott this is by far the coolest man cave I have ever seen and I've definitely seen a few in my time. Jealousy and envy abound and I wish you the best with this endeavor. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## OSV

****ing amazing


----------



## phalynx

Just a quick update for today. I worked on the front stage a little and the couches finally arrived. The final screen will arrive sometime next week and will fill most of the area above the stage. I am weighing different methods to conceal the speakers and equipment at this point.










Nothing says AHHHH like a nice pair of feet!


----------



## CaptainJeebes

looking amazing! nice dog too. great pyrenees?


----------



## Plop007

Man nice set up. That projector and screen look awesome

is that a PS3 I see hiding? switch to xbox 360 haha


----------



## s_vivo

I thought the dog was a polar bear rug in the first shot, definitely made me look twice. Nice work getting close to the finishing touches now?


----------



## phalynx

CaptainJeebes said:


> looking amazing! nice dog too. great pyrenees?


Samoyed... He's the only other boy in the house.. I am surrounded by girls which is why I am so deserving of a man cave. That's my boy... We go out to the man cave together.. Its a pact...

Getting really close to the finish line although there is a ton of work left to go. I stopped by a B&M this evening and picked up a few boxes and stuffed them into my "seemingly small" humidor. I will need to get that walk in humidor done soon.


----------



## phalynx

I was noticing even in the picture above, the screen seems a little small. Oddly enough, that screen is 10 feet wide by 6 feet tall. The new one is 12 feet x 7 feet. That should appear a lot larger. I don't know why but the screen in the picture "only" looks 6-7 feet in size.. Goal is to really feel like a movie theater...


----------



## thegoldenmackid

This is amazing.


----------



## pointbreak

Your Hired ,that was the fastest construction job ive ever witnessed!!!!Looks awsome...Good job Scott..


----------



## jmouche1

I don't know how I have missed this thread, but that thing is friggin awesome!!!


----------



## eljimmy

Congrats on a GREAT! addition.


----------



## KINGLISH

I love you!


----------



## louistogie

You made my dream man cave!


----------



## phalynx

Did a little work this weekend a whole lot of relaxing. We broke in the man cave. Smoked a total of 8 cigars in there and the smoke eater keeps it reasonable. Played a lot of pool and darts. I even let the kids play PS3 on the big screen. No Wii on the big screen though (we had an "incident" last year involving my previous LCD TV.....no names- wasn't me either)

Worked a little on the bar. Hooked up all the water and water heater as well as the sewage pipes. Installed about 1/2 of the crown molding and put in the rope lights to see my vision come to life..... hung a few pictures...


----------



## KINGLISH

So so nice!!! Good job!!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

Dude
Would you adopt me? I'm a good kid and will bring my cigars, My needs are simple a cot in the corner will do!

Dave


----------



## thebayratt

I believe a man could live in that! 
GREAT JOB!


----------



## louistogie

smoke eater? Got pictures?


----------



## phalynx

louistogie said:


> smoke eater? Got pictures?


Can't really see too much of it but its in the top left corner of this photo.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

smelvis said:


> Dude
> Would you adopt me? I'm a good kid and will bring my cigars, My needs are simple a cot in the corner will do!
> 
> Dave


How did you not take him up on this offer? Say "no" to TuboMan?
:llama:


----------



## phalynx

thegoldenmackid said:


> How did you not take him up on this offer? Say "no" to TuboMan?
> :llama:


I can't fit a "cot" into my vision..... :tease: Do I need to reconsider? Find a place for the cot?


----------



## s_vivo

phalynx said:


> I can't fit a "cot" into my vision..... :tease: Do I need to reconsider? Find a place for the cot?


I would rethink the cot and try to make some room. Although your walkin might struggle as well.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/268285-sneak-peak-my-tall-boy.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/268285-sneak-peak-my-tall-boy-2.html

Plus he is a half decent bloke I suppose, you could just think of him as your man cave troll or something.


----------



## phalynx

s_vivo said:


> I would rethink the cot and try to make some room. Although your walkin might struggle as well.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/268285-sneak-peak-my-tall-boy.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/268285-sneak-peak-my-tall-boy-2.html
> 
> Plus he is a half decent bloke I suppose, you could just think of him as your man cave troll or something.


HA! I don't know how I missed that post... Ok, I have made room above the humidor and wine cellar for "Smelvis' Room". Its not much, no really, its not! You get 3' of headroom so you might want to just put a mattress up there. :fish: I'll have my wife draw up some adoption papers. I'll put in double deep shelves in the humidor. You may have 1/2 of it.

I think it will work out great. Only one condition, you knew there had to be, its MY remote control!!!!! :llama:


----------



## Dr. Nick

Still in awe! 

All you need is a Fight Club and Scarface poster on the walls to complete the set.


----------



## RealtorFrank

That is a truly awesome man cave!


----------



## audio1der

Wow. Just wow.:bowdown:


----------



## anjoga

Seriously impressive stuff...


----------



## GlassEye

That is amazing, who needs a house. I think you have set the new standard for the man cave, or is this a man house. :llama:


----------



## phalynx

I did a little work this evening on the bar. Trimming it out. Testing out my vision of what it looks like. I think it turned out pretty nice. Tomorrow, I will start work on the the humidor. My wife finished insulating the humidor and wine cellar today..


----------



## jfreak53

Awesome job!! I want one ha ha.


----------



## Dread

Real nice job on the bar, looks great


----------



## bbrodnax

God I wish my wife would sign off on something like that.


----------



## J Daly

Incredible! In all aspects. If I can do this when I'm older, I'll know then that I have made it. Awesome stuff!


----------



## phalynx

J Daly said:


> Incredible! In all aspects. If I can do this when I'm older, I'll know then that I have made it. Awesome stuff!


Whoa WHoa WHOa WHOA! Who said I was old? I am only in my 30's... If that is old, I am in trouble!


----------



## J Daly

phalynx said:


> Whoa WHoa WHOa WHOA! Who said I was old? I am only in my 30's... If that is old, I am in trouble!


HEY! You were misunderstanding my point. I don't have the resources or abilitiles to do that at this point in my life. I'm saying if I'm able to do that when I'm older, farther down the road, I will then know that I've made it. You old fart!  :rofl: Just kidding! It's still one of the coolest cave's I've seen! WELL DONE! -JD


----------



## phalynx

The "old fart" :fish: did a little more work tonight on the man cave. This time, finishing up the walk-in humidor. We got it assembled, sealed and put some shelves up. These shelves are temporary until I can figure out how I want to build some out of Spanish Cedar.










Got the humidifier working and the light installed. I think it looks pretty good. Its not great by any means. I had a few mess ups that we won't talk about in there but the room will serve its purpose.










My "little buddy" arrived today too..


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Looking awesome as always. Can't wait to see what you decide to do with the walk-in.

BTW. I will charge a 50% commission on the adoption of smelvis. Dave can pay in tubos, you can pay in construction work.


----------



## phalynx

50%? Hmmm, Smelvis has to move in first... He hasn't sent back the adoption papers yet. He may not be interested any longer. Maybe the humidor isn't big enough.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

phalynx said:


> 50%? Hmmm, Smelvis has to move in first... He hasn't sent back the adoption papers yet. He may not be interested any longer. Maybe the humidor isn't big enough.


After I take my 50% you'll be fine.


----------



## Dave.73

Jealousy and envy abound. Kudos on the excellent work. Can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## KINGLISH

When can I move in?


----------



## Theophilus

If you don't mind me asking, what was your budget for this project? I'd like some kind of reference for when I get a chance to build my man cave!


----------



## EdATX

Wow.. Nice... Just also noticed you are here in town. What part of Austin?


----------



## phalynx

Nocturnus said:


> Wow.. Nice... Just also noticed you are here in town. What part of Austin?


I live North of Elgin and work downtown Austin.



Theophilus said:


> Wow.. Nice... Just also noticed you are here in town. What part of Austin?


The building was budgeted 6K and we have done ok in that range. The add-ons are what kills you. I will probably have 15K in the whole thing.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

Just awesome. You are the envy of all. We bow to thee.


----------



## bloominonion

I am amazed at the number of Texans on the forum. Maybe next time I visit my parents I will have to see if I can find an excuse to get over there hahaha! (they live in Lubbock)

That thing is just freaking amazing. I hope by the time I get settled out in industry I can afford building something like that!


----------



## phalynx

Built all of the wine racks yesterday.










And test fitting to make sure they will fit in the cellar. I'll work on the walls today and mounting the chiller.


----------



## thebayratt

WOW!! What a great rack you have! 

Nice job!


----------



## eljimmy

Incredible man!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

I somehow don't think that I could build a wine rack in a day.


----------



## phalynx

thegoldenmackid said:


> I somehow don't think that I could build a wine rack in a day.


"some" assembly required.


----------



## socapots

just skimmed this topic from the start.
that is a very nice place you are building yourself there man.
keep at it.


----------



## kutzy33

Scott is my hero.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Scott,

I'm in Austin. What time should I come over for the next HERF? 

:banana::bounce::banana::bounce:

Quite impressive my man, quite impressive indeed!!


----------



## jaypulay

Beautiful, just beautiful!!!


----------



## thebayratt

How many bottles does that rack hold? Just curious.


----------



## phalynx

thebayratt said:


> How many bottles does that rack hold? Just curious.


Just under 450.


----------



## phalynx

Austin_Smoker said:


> Scott,
> 
> I'm in Austin. What time should I come over for the next HERF?
> 
> :banana::bounce::banana::bounce:
> 
> Quite impressive my man, quite impressive indeed!!


We usually have a HERF the first Wednesday of the month in Austin. The next one is this Wed. We usually meet at the Iron Cactus on 360/183. We may move to downtown while the weather is nice. You are more than welcome to join us. It's just a bunch of us getting together. Always a new face.


----------



## J Daly

Holy crap, man! It keeps getting larger and larger. It has officially gone epic. Awesome!


----------



## Pipe Mike

phalynx said:


> Just under 450.


WOW! Nice. But ya know? You could have said 450 - and if it only held 448 - no one would have ever known - nor would anyone try to count that high to see if you're right! 

Maybe you should hold a "Man-Cave Warming Party" and have people bring you "Man-Cave Warming Party" gifts to help you stock that bad boy!

Until next time ~

I'm Pipe Mike
Pipes4Mike .com


----------



## phalynx

Pipe Mike said:


> WOW! Nice. But ya know? You could have said 450 - and if it only held 448 - no one would have ever known - nor would anyone try to count that high to see if you're right!
> 
> Maybe you should hold a "Man-Cave Warming Party" and have people bring you "Man-Cave Warming Party" gifts to help you stock that bad boy!
> 
> Until next time ~
> 
> I'm Pipe Mike
> Pipes4Mike .com


I like your thinking!


----------



## moznmar

I don't know really what to say besides WOW! Very impressive!


----------



## phalynx

I had to work late tonight so I didn't get much done. My new screen finally arrived. I am absolutely stunned at how great it looks. This one is 12' x 7' and is amazing!










Compare the new one above with the old one below. Major improvement all around!


----------



## smelvis

Okay I looked and there is no sin in coveting another mans man cave. Dude that is just off the charts a dream come true, Have you always wanted this? was it a spur of the moment? tell us how this came to be it is so impressive just simply amazing!

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## phalynx

smelvis said:


> Okay I looked and there is no sin in coveting another mans man cave. Dude that is just off the charts a dream come true, Have you always wanted this? was it a spur of the moment? tell us how this came to be it is so impressive just simply amazing!
> 
> Dave


Well, the sea was angry that day my friend....... Seriously, about 20 years ago, before I got married, I told my soon to be wife that I would much rather live in a small home and have many things than live in a large home and have few. She agreed, we wed, and that has been a motto we have lived by for so many years. We built our own home, paying as we go. We don't have a mortgage, only a land payment. It makes the somewhat impossible seem possible. Taking small chunks as you go, it can be done. Let me give you an example of the 'Whoa" feeling. Just imagine that you didn't have your mortgage payment every month...... It could be as "little" as $1000 a month or as much as $3500 or more.... What could you do, EVERY MONTH, with that amount of money........I can..... build a home, build a shop, build a man cave.......This is just fulfilling an emptiness I felt inside. An emptiness that only a true man cave could fill.

The real fun will be naming it... We shall all partake upon that here.


----------



## smelvis

phalynx said:


> Well, the sea was angry that day my friend....... Seriously, about 20 years ago, before I got married, I told my soon to be wife that I would much rather live in a small home and have many things than live in a large home and have few. She agreed, we wed, and that has been a motto we have lived by for so many years. We built our own home, paying as we go. We don't have a mortgage, only a land payment. It makes the somewhat impossible seem possible. Taking small chunks as you go, it can be done. Let me give you an example of the 'Whoa" feeling. Just imagine that you didn't have your mortgage payment every month...... It could be as "little" as $1000 a month or as much as $3500 or more.... What could you do, EVERY MONTH, with that amount of money........I can..... build a home, build a shop, build a man cave.......This is just fulfilling an emptiness I felt inside. An emptiness that only a true man cave could fill.
> 
> The real fun will be naming it... We shall all partake upon that here.


Thanks Scott
Makes good sense and I hope the youngsters read it, I also have zero bills, no mortgage same as you. Make a big difference Bro.

I unfortunately live in a company house close to work rent free or I suppose I would do the same. Congrats now could you maybe move to Bellevue, WA?

LOL Thanks just beautiful!


----------



## Plop007

The bigger screen looks awesome.

When can I move in? I only need one corner of the room lol.


----------



## tobacmon

Scott--man what a Man Cave---the screen looks awesome and you made a great call going with the larger of the two. Everything looks awesome and got to hand it to you __Job Well Done!


----------



## muhren

Awesome room. Let me know when you're ready for some custom art to fill 'er up!


----------



## DustinFuente

unbelievable man I'm jealous


----------



## kutzy33

That looks awsome!


----------



## StephenW

This is seriously the BEST ROOM EVER. Who needs a cigar lounge when you've got a man room like that!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Looking good, man. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## BDSmith

Wow. Very very nice!


----------



## Andy

awsome dude


----------



## Amlique

Do you already have a large collection of wine? There are quite a few holes in the racks to fill up. It's looking great!


----------



## Lorglath

I think I am in love, Fantastic!


----------



## aea6574

I want one of these, it would be so great to smoke somewhere like that in my own propery.

Awesome.


----------



## phalynx

Amlique said:


> Do you already have a large collection of wine? There are quite a few holes in the racks to fill up. It's looking great!


We have a small collection at this point. We are growing it weekly. We also started making our own wine and with the expectation to have a vineyard and winery running in the next 3-5 years, I shouldn't have any problems filling up that soon to be "small" space.


----------



## Amlique

phalynx said:


> We have a small collection at this point. We are growing it weekly. We also started making our own wine and with the expectation to have a vineyard and winery running in the next 3-5 years, I shouldn't have any problems filling up that soon to be "small" space.


What grape varieties? All that will grow and produce here are muscadine. I've got one three year old trained vine, and 4 two year old ones. I've got 30 year old wild vines all over my property, but the grapes are all up in the canopy of the trees.
Hope to start getting enough grapes in the next few years to make some sweet desert wines, as that's pretty much all muscadine is good for.


----------



## phalynx

Obviously, I haven't done a lot of work lately due to the lack of pictures. I have been working on another project (back porch for the house). That is almost done. I did decide that I needed to do some work on the man cave instead of just enjoying it on the weekend. I decided to build the shelves for the humidor. They turned out pretty good although I wouldn't make them as thick next time. They will help with balancing the humidity though.



















Don't make fun of the a/c mount..  Its pretty crude right now. I have a better plan for it and since I finally received my a/c for the humidor, I'll swap it out soon and remount it properly.


----------



## jakecartier3

Your whole setup is awesome, Scott.
If you ever need someone to smoke some of those cigars and watch your TV for you, let me know!


----------



## kutzy33

Your walk in is fantastic! Great work!


----------



## unsafegraphics

I get more and more jealous with each pic you post... ray:

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## kenelbow

Don't worry, I won't make fun of your AC mount Scott. Your entire setup is epic!


----------



## socapots

thats a beautiful work on the walkin man.
i cant imagine having that many cigars. lol.


----------



## AspiringGent

Just discovered this thread now. What an awesome project. Well done! Makes me really wish I had the space for something like that.


----------



## jfreak53

WOW!! That is one of the most beautiful colections of smokes I´ve seen in my entire life!!! I´m loving the pics man, lovin them!! Can I come over ha ha


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Someone doesn't need Dave's help.


----------



## phalynx

thegoldenmackid said:


> Someone doesn't need Dave's help.


Does Dave contribute to the delinquency of others?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

phalynx said:


> Does Dave contribute to the delinquency of others?


Yes. I'm not sure you really have any room left for Dave. We all thought you would... That being said, I could bring my collection over and sleeping bag.


----------



## phalynx

thegoldenmackid said:


> Yes. I'm not sure you really have any room left for Dave. We all thought you would... That being said, I could bring my collection over and sleeping bag.


I could swap the wine cellar with the humidor. Wife might complain a little. She can't say much though, its a MAN CAVE!


----------



## Wingfan13

I am sure it has been said but I live in Austin also and would be happy to house sit when you go out of town. I will bring my own cigars so don't worry about me taking any of yours.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

phalynx said:


> I could swap the wine cellar with the humidor. Wife might complain a little. She can't say much though, its a MAN CAVE!


I mean that's a noble proposition. Talk to Dave. I might lower my commission a couple of percent.


----------



## pointbreak

phalynx said:


> Obviously, I haven't done a lot of work lately due to the lack of pictures. I have been working on another project (back porch for the house). That is almost done. I did decide that I needed to do some work on the man cave instead of just enjoying it on the weekend. I decided to build the shelves for the humidor. They turned out pretty good although I wouldn't make them as thick next time. They will help with balancing the humidity though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make fun of the a/c mount..  Its pretty crude right now. I have a better plan for it and since I finally received my a/c for the humidor, I'll swap it out soon and remount it properly.


 You my friend have to meny cigars and need help right away with those !!!! And arnt you lucky knowing me cause i can help you out ...Just stop this construction job and forward all inventory to my addi.lol nice job Phalynx looks fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Schumi5

Wine and Cigars...doesn't get much better than that! Awesome work....keep the pictures coming for those of us who don't have our own man caves yet. Allows us to live vicariously through you!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Damn thats nice.


----------



## phalynx

Not a whole lot going on at the moment. More of a vacation from my work so I have been enjoying the room more than working on it.


----------



## Khanman

Man that's a nice setup...I and I'm sure a lot of guys on here are jealous. 


Well done.:beerchug:


----------



## EricF

Very nice! I'm jealous!:jaw:


----------



## wsamsky

Whoa, one of these would be so nice in Arizona. Since I don't smoke in the house I'm forced to A) sweat it out in the summer heat or B) go smoke at a cigar shop both of which aren't always appealing. Nice work and I can't wait to see the finishe project!


----------



## bhxhhcz

A very nice set up. Thats one hell of a party room. It's probably a good thing that its not connected to the house! :mischief:


----------



## mrsmitty

HOLY COW! I'm truly envious over this room (or guest house)!


----------



## thebayratt

Where do I sign up for reservations to stay overnight?? 

I'll take the 25-26th of this month please!

I think my fiance would leave me if I had a place like that, i'd never want to leave.


----------



## tebone673

Very nice. That's one of the coolest set ups I've ever seen. Nice job, man.


----------



## CrashTECH

Subscribed! This is just awesome.

Would be nice to be able to pull off the no mortgage thing


----------



## DeeSkank

This is just...epic. I am seriously envious!


----------



## sniffmyfingers

I was looking at the pics of your man-cave and apparently the look on my face was that of a man looking at p0rn at work, 'cause a co-worker stepped into my office and around my screens to see what beauty I was oogling, only to see your work of art! 
He was disappointed, but I am not! 
That has got to be one of the *best* man-caves I have *ever* seen! 
Cigar friendly pool/movies/bar/wine cellar/and don't forget toilet! The whole place looks *so* comfortable! :couch2:
Well done! :hail: Enjoy the fruits of your labor! opcorn: :martini: :smoke: :beerchug:
And keep the pics comin'!


----------



## bhxhhcz

sniffmyfingers said:


> I was looking at the pics of your man-cave and apparently the look on my face was that of a man looking at p0rn at work, 'cause a co-worker stepped into my office and around my screens to see what beauty I was oogling, only to see your work of art!
> He was disappointed, but I am not!
> That has got to be one of the *best* man-caves I have *ever* seen!
> Cigar friendly pool/movies/bar/wine cellar/and don't forget toilet! The whole place looks *so* comfortable! :couch2:
> Well done! :hail: Enjoy the fruits of your labor! opcorn: :martini: :smoke: :beerchug:
> And keep the pics comin'!


Dude,

Your avatar is great!


----------



## gxyboi

This is a pro setup indeed!!

I would love to have an all inclusive setup like yours incorporated into my 60x70 shop. Do you have any suggestions on materials in and around the wine/cigar area and temp control?


----------



## zitro_joe

That is amazing.


----------



## Esoteric

Wow... My house is only 725 square feet (but the mortgage is very low, under $700) so I will keep dreaming about something like this one day!

Jealous is not a strong enough word LOL!! Seriously, congrats on planning this out and following through!!


----------



## CopGTP

Wow, I read through this whole post and I have to say I am EXTREMELY jealous!! I've always wanted a sweet man-get-a-way!!! Maybe one day! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Steel1212

ummm WOW!


----------



## Benaj85

Awesome!


----------



## wagsgt

cool project!


----------



## Christ

That is just great work. So jealous!


----------



## Jake R

:bowdown: so sweet!


----------



## madirishman

im jealous, what a setup


----------



## Jeff3C

Best man cave I've ever seen!


----------



## CopGTP

The majority demands update pics!!!!! LOL


----------



## phager

Beautiful work man. I truly am jealous!


----------



## Camacho-Triple-Maduro

Props!!!


----------



## jakecartier3

Every time I read through this I am blown away. Awesome job.


----------



## Dave.73

This is just incredible. I can't think of any other words. INCREDIBLE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great job i being a carpenter by trade appreciate the work you and your wife have done BRAVO!:bump2:


----------



## phalynx

Thanks for all of the kinds words. I have been on vacation for the last 2 weeks (deserved) after working far too many hours at work for the last month. So, I stare at a mostly finished man cave and scratch my head, what next.... hmmmmmm.


----------



## Jeff3C

phalynx said:


> Thanks for all of the kinds words. I have been on vacation for the last 2 weeks (deserved) after working far too many hours at work for the last month. So, I stare at a mostly finished man cave and scratch my head, what next.... hmmmmmm.


You can come build one at my house if your that bored.


----------



## emxracer

Amazing!


----------



## rus_bro

its like disney world.. where can we get passes?


----------



## alphableak83

epic


----------



## Ongathula

Great cave! I imagine you are about 600 deep in a waiting list to try the place out. 

Grats!


----------



## obleedo

I literally am at a loss for words, thats amazing. If you dont mind me asking, what does something like that run you?


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

and the 2010 most bestest ever mancave award goes to.........SCOTT!!!!


----------



## Cigarjim

OMFG! I am sooo in love with that project, How in the heck do you go anywhere else other than that room? My wife would totally be pissed at me, sure at first she would be cool, but after me not going to work and her delivering my meals and snacks to me for the past 6 weeks, I think I would be in trouble!

Wow what a craftsman you are sir..........

Jim


----------



## jaypulay

Curious for an update to the Cave... been a while, hope he didn't abandon it, or maybe he did and decided to give it up to those less fortunate....:wave:


----------



## phager

Maybe he just locked himself in  Let's see

Projection TV: Check
Walk in Humidor: Check
Wine Cellar: Check
Bar: Check
Bathroom: Check

Hmm, why leave :rotfl:


----------



## Cigarjim

Maybe the wife cut the internet line to drive him out...........

I really like this project, sure want to buy another house now.......

Jim


----------



## jaypulay

phager said:


> Maybe he just locked himself in  Let's see
> 
> Projection TV: Check
> Walk in Humidor: Check
> Wine Cellar: Check
> Bar: Check
> Bathroom: Check
> 
> Hmm, why leave :rotfl:


Fair enough, good point. I sure wouldn't.


----------



## dasronin

phager said:


> Maybe he just locked himself in  Let's see
> 
> Projection TV: Check
> Walk in Humidor: Check
> Wine Cellar: Check
> Bar: Check
> Bathroom: Check
> 
> Hmm, why leave :rotfl:


I would have added a shower!


----------



## jsmoothe

very nice job!


----------



## MANMADE

Unreal. That's the greatest thing, ever.


----------



## skore129

really impress!! awesome job! one of this day.. i will have my own cave or at least a closet!


----------



## php007

That is an amazing room you have built.

Enjoy.


----------



## soulmanure

Incredible accomplishment there--with a cave like that, who needs an outside world?


----------



## UGA07

No I'm not crying, I think some leftover sawdust blew in my eye! Awesome work!


----------



## chrisw17

Wow that's awesome! Nice work!


----------



## dubgeek

What an amazing thread. Great build!


----------



## cubanrob19

I only have one word for that ..........DAAAAAAYUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!

Im in the process of turning the upstairs gameroom into a cigar room / man cave ... but after looking at those photos I just want to quit ... and drive up to Austin and move in!

Great work brother! Youve got some great skills there!


----------



## Scardinoz

Scott,

Thank you for raising the bar so high that our wives can see this and say, "Well, I won't let you get away with _that_ but you can..."

By assuming the burden of absolute luxury, you have allowed us to make progress in striving for our own bourgeois lifestyle.

Sincerely,

All of Mankind


----------



## phalynx

I appreciate all the kind words. I feel like a Doctor now, helping everyone achieve man cave greatness.... Dr. Mancave? hmmm

Anyway, I am back from all of my vacations, business trips and other things that have occupied my time. So I will be working on the man cave shortly. I want to finish up that bar next.

Let's try a little exercise. Repeat this phrase multiple times. Rehearse it, and then try it out on your wives. "Honey, remember that time when you said you owe me? No? It was after I took you on that vacation, let you buy those shoes, got you that new car, and allowed you to get manicures all these years........... You remember now? Well, its time to collect. I need a man cave and I need you to build it for me. What do you mean you won't do it? Well, how about we do what you and I talked about and compromise. You will let me have the man cave and in return, I'll build it."

Everyone report in on your successes.


----------



## tobacmon

Scott,

Like said by many including myself, an awesome Woman/Man Cave you have built. You have to be proud of all the hard work. I envy your workmanship and your choice of putting together such a great piece of work.

I would also tell your wife and kids great job also. I'm sure they helped you greatly---*Job Well Done Everyone Involved!!!!!*


----------



## Halen

cubanrob19 said:


> Im in the process of turning the upstairs gameroom into a cigar room / man cave ... but after looking at those photos I just want to quit ... and drive up to Austin and move in!
> 
> Great work brother! Youve got some great skills there!


Do you have room in the car?

This is truly an impressive room!


----------



## Presbo

The Best man cave I've ever seen!


----------



## quo155

Wow!


----------



## Zogg

Epic.


----------



## JTRAYNHAM

Way Kool !! Makes my smokin den look like a Porta-John!! Enjoy


----------



## Troller98

Awesome!


----------



## ptpablo

Just when i think i saw just about every amazing thing there is to see on puff...BAM i find this thread!! from one carpenter to another...WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Amlique

Yeah, I thought my tree house I build myself when I was 12 was awesome. Think this spolils my memory.


----------



## Zogg

phalynx said:


> I live North of Elgin and work downtown Austin.
> 
> The building was budgeted 6K and we have done ok in that range. The add-ons are what kills you. I will probably have 15K in the whole thing.


that is way less than i imagined, if i settle in an area (i move around a lot currently) i may have to take up a similar (but cheaper since i dont drink so no bar or wine celler) project in the near future XD


----------



## louistogie

You should do a video when its all done. Start from the outside and go threw every room! Also keep the pictures coming. I still enjoy drooling at my computer desk.


----------



## Northsider

Very cool project! My wife already agreed we could do something like this when we get a house! :-]


----------



## jaypulay

How's the man cave holdin' up these days Scott?? Turned into a hermit yet?


----------



## Wombozie

I swear I've only seen a place like that in my dreams. Looks amazing!


----------



## Onasis

I think all men have dreamed of having a man cave, a place where men can go and be a man. Drink, smoke, eat, watch games, play poker, get away from wives and girlfriends. But....my friend.....my fellow BOTL.....if this is the standard by wich all man caves are to be designed and built from.....I may never be called a man due to the fact that I could not possibly dream of building something this beautiful. I would not have to leave your man cave for weeks upon end. Bathroom? Bar? Humidor? Wine Cellar? Just put some tv dinners under the door and come back in 3 weeks.......

Well done my friend....well done!!!


----------



## Athion

wow.... Just Wow! That is amazing. I can smoke in the house, and so my "mancave" is essentially the living room... and yours is still better than mine!!  

Truly epic job man, truly!  :banana:


----------



## wags296

WOW! Great job! I will be coming back to look at those mancave pics. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## thunderdan11

That is amazing, one of the nicest man caves I have ever seen. Enjoy..


----------



## nighthawk2k8

wow i am jealous!!


----------



## Lazzzzze

self indulgence at its finest


----------



## rdn6405

if i only had the skills that you posses......and time, money and will power!!!
*very impressive*


----------



## MATADOR

The Man Cave is coming along quite nicely! Amazing Job!


----------



## phalynx

Thanks for all the kind words. I am now back to work on the man cave. I wasn't happy with the bar. The design caused interference with the pool players because of the oversized novelty barstools... I removed the popcorn machine and slimmed the bar down a little on the bathroom side. This allowed me to pull the bar closer to the back wall. I was then able to get enough room for the sink to be installed an usable with the ice machine and fridge moved to one side. I have put on the real bar top and bar rail. Currently sanding everything and going to stain it in the next few days. Some pictures will be posted shortly. My next project is the "Stage" under the screen and to tidy up the screen area with the "final touches".


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Scott not sure if I am envious or hate you for having such a great man cave. Seriously nice work on that, looks completely amazing.


----------



## Zeuceone

Amazing work my good man.


----------



## phalynx

Here are some pictures of the new bar design. I am about ready to stain it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

damn nice wood work on that bar.... bet that to more than a couple hours.


----------



## Cattani

Looks sexy!


----------



## fivespdcat

This really is an amazing post. The work is top notch and the layout is awesome! I'm sure I don't have to tell you, but enjoy it!


----------



## rover3013

Outstanding craftsmanship, cant wait to see the finished product, dude , you are truly skilled, awesome bar, keep up the good work :hat:


----------



## MoreBeer

Incredible amount of work. Nice job!

I've been working on and off on just a small section of my basement and seem to get nowhere fast. Should have just hired contractors.


----------



## thunderdan11

That looks great. A suggestion if i may, you may already be aware of it, but there is an expoxy type surface for the bar top and the rail that I used on my bar in my basement that is poured on and forms a glass like surface after it is stained. It is awesome. I do not recall the name but I am sure you can find it on the internet. I really looks great. I can take a picture of mine if you are interested.


----------



## phalynx

thunderdan, I am familiar with it. I thought long and hard about covering the bar with all kinds of odd things and then epoxy coating everything to seal it in. I decided I wanted a classy bar look. I will probably just lacquer the top with several sanded coats. It will be too hard to put the epoxy on the bar rail.

My thoughts on the bar staining, is a medium brown stain on everything except the back part of the bar which will be a black stain. All covered with lacquer, gloss for the back bar and main bar top, and satin for the front and sides of bar.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Sounds like an excellent idea for color ... is the back sink edge side of the bar exposed ply?? (in one shot it looks like it) may want to throw some screen molding on there to help look out moisture and will make staining easier. Just a thought. Also are you planning a foot rest along the bar or a brass kick plate to protect the bottom?


----------



## dokterew92

that's badass


----------



## phalynx

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Sounds like an excellent idea for color ... is the back sink edge side of the bar exposed ply?? (in one shot it looks like it) may want to throw some screen molding on there to help look out moisture and will make staining easier. Just a thought. Also are you planning a foot rest along the bar or a brass kick plate to protect the bottom?


There will be an oak trim piece going around the inside of the bar top on the sink side. It will rise above the top about 1/4" just for drip protection. There will be a foot rest. Currently, I believe I will use a stair railing (wood) mounted. In addition, there is going to be a large set of shelves/mirror on the back wall to store all the beverages.


----------



## thunderdan11

phalynx said:


> thunderdan, I am familiar with it. I thought long and hard about covering the bar with all kinds of odd things and then epoxy coating everything to seal it in. I decided I wanted a classy bar look. I will probably just lacquer the top with several sanded coats. It will be too hard to put the epoxy on the bar rail.
> 
> My thoughts on the bar staining, is a medium brown stain on everything except the back part of the bar which will be a black stain. All covered with lacquer, gloss for the back bar and main bar top, and satin for the front and sides of bar.


That is going to look awesome. I can not wait to see the pic of it all stained up. Great job on the bar. The thick bar rail is awesome. I remember when I bought mine it too a while to find it, and it was pricey but well worth it. Great looking bar....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That bar is nice great job!:thumb:


----------



## baderjkbr

Great work. I can't wait to see it full.


----------



## bcannon87

That is awesome!! When you get yours done i have a spot to build one!!!


----------



## gehrig97

I have to tell you--seeing the progression of this project has me marveling at the skill/talent needed to pull this off. As someone who can barely hang a picture, I'm in awe.


----------



## Chaz614

This is absolutley DISGUSTING! it makes me SICK!! How dare you show off something so beautiful that I have had wet dreams about! I can't Stand you!!!!


----------



## Madurosman

OMG. Just came across this - Amazing. Was shopping for a house a little while ago and this makes me wonder, has anyone come across an already built mancave in a house for sale? I've never seen one in any listings.


----------



## rentalman

Awesome. Thanks for sharing. I would love to do something like that someday.


----------



## bMay

INCREDIBLE! All I can say.. :jaw:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

OH...MY....GOD!:jaw:
My dream is to have a place like this of my very own before I pass on... Not sure if I have the knowledge to do all the electical wiring, plumbing, etc etc... what is your profession ?


----------



## Boston Rog

Wow that is a nice man cave, all i have is a lawn chair in my basement lol.:smokin:


----------



## chasingstanley

Can I come over???


----------



## quo155

Hey...would like to see some updated photos! I would especially like to see the bar once it is complete and varnished...

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

I just went through all 281 posts in one sitting and I can't wait to see the next installment...

Gentlemen, this is not just a mere man-cave....I believe we are looking at the Ubermancave....this will become the standard for all man-caves to come....Men from all corners of the Earth,from all walks of life,will come to this temple of Manness and pay homage to its purity....

a pool table..dart board...kickass home theater....walk-in humidor AND wine cellar....not a single book in sight....a great-looking bar....Scott, my friend, you're not the envy of us all...you're our inspiration:bowdown::bowdown:

I only have one question.......where are you gonna put the pizza oven?..a man has to eat, yaknowizza:


----------



## brandnl78

Dude... Awesome!


----------



## l330n

Comin along great! This i awesome. What must i do to get in this club?


----------



## RGRTim

its been said before but im gonna say it again. WOW
really nice work man.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

Seriously, it looks simply outstanding. Would love to have something like that where I could sit around and smoke when it's 40º outside (like today)


----------



## madirishman

That bar is looking great! Keep the progress pics comin!


----------



## Lethal

Awesome. Do you have any updated pics of the bar?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice work Op. You did an amazing job on it so far!


----------



## JKid

Every man's dream! Very nice!


----------



## jeepersjeep

W O W !!! Thats a dream come true.


----------



## mikemets

Great job. I too have a man cave/smoking room, and really enjoy it. Can't imagine not having one now.


----------



## bboz

That is really nice. Sometimes I really hate having an apartment!


----------



## Fatboy501

Good work, good work. Definitely a nice area, which I'm sure you're well aware of by now lol.


----------



## PUROGUY

Wish I could see the pictures.I tried holding the shift button and hitting the refresh which didn't do squat.


----------



## bon_sai

I really enjoyed watching this thread.

But man am I jealous.

Frank


----------



## dragonhead08

phalynx said:


> Well, the sea was angry that day my friend....... Seriously, about 20 years ago, before I got married, I told my soon to be wife that I would much rather live in a small home and have many things than live in a large home and have few. She agreed, we wed, and that has been a motto we have lived by for so many years. We built our own home, paying as we go. We don't have a mortgage, only a land payment. It makes the somewhat impossible seem possible. Taking small chunks as you go, it can be done. Let me give you an example of the 'Whoa" feeling. Just imagine that you didn't have your mortgage payment every month...... It could be as "little" as $1000 a month or as much as $3500 or more.... What could you do, EVERY MONTH, with that amount of money........I can..... build a home, build a shop, build a man cave.......This is just fulfilling an emptiness I felt inside. An emptiness that only a true man cave could fill.
> 
> The real fun will be naming it... We shall all partake upon that here.


They don't tell you useful stuff like that in college. I feel ripped off


----------



## phalynx

Just a little update. Finally getting around to staining the bar. Gonna be working on the man cave for the next couple of weeks. I have tons of projects and I only get to work on each every few weeks.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Scott that's amazing, great job

The Agent for the W.I.F.E. corp says I can turn my outside shed into a smoking man cave LOL :biglaugh:


----------



## phalynx

WyldKnyght said:


> Scott that's amazing, great job
> 
> The Agent for the W.I.F.E. corp says I can turn my outside shed into a smoking man cave LOL :biglaugh:


Mine started small too :tea:


----------



## Tabb

Wow. 
Mine lets me use the yard.


----------



## CigarMike

Very impressive. My wife and I are going to be building a house next year and she said that I could turn the basement into a man cave. Your project is inspiring. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Great work I love following the progress you have made on it.


----------



## canney

Very cool thread


----------



## StogieNinja

Dude, awesome! Love the bar.


----------



## ProBe

AWESOME job!


----------



## kalashxwar

Nice setup, I am jealous.


----------



## Cajun

This setup of yours is awesome and I am sure that it makes many of us jealous. It would be interesting to find out how well your smoke eater works over time. I have thought about installing one of these in a room, but the idea that it might no work as well as I would like it to has kept me from doing so.


----------



## xobrian

Just read through this thread and all I can say is... WOW!!! This might just be the greatest thing ever!


----------



## Chief2112

This is the coolest thread EVER. To see your man cave take shape from the ground up is amazing. Outstanding work!! It must feel like another world when you walk in that thing man. Yeah, I'm BIG TIME jealous!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Absolutely awsome places to smoke on this thread!

The "boss" says no smoking in side so this was added to my campsite


----------



## quo155

Fuzzy said:


> Absolutely awsome places to smoke on this thread!
> 
> The "boss" says no smoking in side so this was added to my campsite


Hey, that's a very nice "smoking room...man cave"! At least she let's you have some space outside...looks very inviting! :first:


----------



## jerobinson17

Just looked through the thread and this is just an amazing project looks great man. Very jealous maybe in 20 or so years I can build one of my own.


----------



## dav0

My summer herf spot, setup today for a mini-herf with a few BOTL. It's the patio underneath my main deck. I herf here in winter too, mostly while sitting in the hottub.


















































Last shot is the above ground pool through the stairs that lead from the upper deck!
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## quo155

Nice pics Dav0! Please add some action pics after all is said and done...they'd be nice to see!

Thats a really nice setup!


----------



## dav0

quo155 said:


> Nice pics Dav0! Please add some action pics after all is said and done...they'd be nice to see!
> 
> Thats a really nice setup!


Sorry Tommy, ususally Ray is snapping shots but didn't bring the camera today and I didn't read the post till we were done.


----------



## quo155

dav0 said:


> Sorry Tommy, ususally Ray is snapping shots but didn't bring the camera today and I didn't read the post till we were done.


More than ok...did ya'll have fun at least??? :couch2:


----------



## dav0

quo155 said:


> More than ok...did ya'll have fun at least??? :couch2:


Smokin' stogies and watchin' baseball, are you kidding? Plus the home team took both games of the double-header, so, yeah, as good as it gets for working class joe like me! :hat:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Damn Dav0 looks like you got it made except for being stuck having to watch baseball 

HAHAHA


----------



## lebz

Great setup Dav0!


----------



## phalynx

Dav0, pretty nice set up, I agree.

For those of you wondering what happened to progress on the Man Cave..... I have an update for you..... I have been expanding the Man Cave. I didn't feel like it was big enough.. 8)

Secretly, it was all part of the master design which is why there was an extra door by the bar. But I have added on a 15x32 addition to the side of the Man Cave. I may indeed have to change the name to The Man Complex but that sounds like I have trouble with men...... ummm, no.

I will add on a few pictures so far....


----------



## phalynx

A couple more to bring you up to date.


----------



## phalynx

Ok, and now I request your help in finalizing the design. I have 2 plans in mind right now. I want an office space and a library and a guest room. The big double doors on the cabinet is actually a murphy bed. Please let me know what you think of these 2 plans and why.

Here is plan 1














































Here is the 2nd design. The second has a secret room behind the bookcases at the expense of a larger library.


----------



## cubanrob19

wow! ... lets just call it what it is ... a MAN HOUSE!

:bowdown:


----------



## cubanrob19

I think I would go with layout 1 ... I like having the extra space in the lounging/smoking area, and it allows for room to add more furniture if needed.


----------



## dav0

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Damn Dav0 looks like you got it made except for being stuck having to watch baseball
> 
> HAHAHA


Football season's right around the corner bro! :first:


----------



## dav0

phalynx said:


> Dav0, pretty nice set up, I agree.
> 
> For those of you wondering what happened to progress on the Man Cave..... I have an update for you..... I have been expanding the Man Cave. I didn't feel like it was big enough.. 8)
> 
> Secretly, it was all part of the master design which is why there was an extra door by the bar. But I have added on a 15x32 addition to the side of the Man Cave. I may indeed have to change the name to The Man Complex but that sounds like I have trouble with men...... ummm, no.
> 
> I will add on a few pictures so far....


Hoy crap Scott, I love it! :hail:

But you are right, no longer a cave, you are building a wing! ManWing! Love the triple 24" LCDs for the workstation! Got dual 22" at home, and a 24" flanked by 19"s here at the office.


----------



## quo155

Scott, awesome work on the addition thus far!

I am a Residential Designer / Architect for a day job...and I have designed homes for over 18 years. With that being said...I think you have a plus to both layouts.

Let me explain; on layout 1...you will have a semi-private office and a much larger lounge area. Now, if you intend to smoke in the lounge area...this is a plus as if you have herf guests over...you have more room. I would stick with this layout if that is one of your main reasons for the space. On layout 2, (my favorite, but that would be for me...and this ain't mine!) you have a more semi-private space for guests to use when sleeping...allowing you access to your office if you need to grab something or look something up...without walking through their space. I also like the "hidden" space as that can be very useful and in your design...it will work perfectly.

So, to answer your questions...it really depends on what will take place more...guests...smoking buddies...reading...etc. Use these situations to base your decision on.

I can't wait to see which layout you chose!


----------



## phalynx

dav0 said:


> Hoy crap Scott, I love it! :hail:
> 
> But you are right, no longer a cave, you are building a wing! ManWing! Love the triple 24" LCDs for the workstation! Got dual 22" at home, and a 24" flanked by 19"s here at the office.


Twins!!! Minus the bald head and super shorts!


----------



## phalynx

The only thing I don't do is drywall. Here, I let drywallers do their magic..




























And we now arrive to the very current status. I am very interested in which design everyone likes and why.... Cast a vote.


----------



## getkennard

Pretty sweet. You got some skill with the old hammer.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

dav0 said:


> Football season's right around the corner bro! :first:


Right-o you are Dav0

Scott glad you posted to this thread was beginning what ever happened to this wonderful cave. As far as your question about the design I look at it this way, Office in front looks like you are more of a secretary than the boss and with desk placement in middle you will get tired of walking around that desk. If it were closer to Lubbock you would never want computers (even Macs) that close to door they will get dusty, so I would follow same philosophy. For those reasons I like office in the other section. :2 keep up the great work


----------



## lebz

Im going to throw down a vote for Plan 1


----------



## quo155

quo155 said:


> Scott, awesome work on the addition thus far!
> 
> I am a Residential Designer / Architect for a day job...and I have designed homes for over 18 years. With that being said...I think you have a plus to both layouts.
> 
> Let me explain; on layout 1...you will have a semi-private office and a much larger lounge area. Now, if you intend to smoke in the lounge area...this is a plus as if you have herf guests over...you have more room. I would stick with this layout if that is one of your main reasons for the space. On layout 2, (my favorite, but that would be for me...and this ain't mine!) you have a more semi-private space for guests to use when sleeping...allowing you access to your office if you need to grab something or look something up...without walking through their space. I also like the "hidden" space as that can be very useful and in your design...it will work perfectly.
> 
> So, to answer your questions...it really depends on what will take place more...guests...smoking buddies...reading...etc. Use these situations to base your decision on.
> 
> I can't wait to see which layout you chose!


*Layout 2*


----------



## phalynx

Here is a 3rd option. Plan C which is similar to the first with the hidden room.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

It took me a min to see the difference between this and 1 I like this better but what is dead space for ???


----------



## phalynx

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> It took me a min to see the difference between this and 1 I like this better but what is dead space for ???


It is because I can  A great library requires a hidden room. Always wanted one.


----------



## Zogg

..one day! i'm loving my tiny deck atm and appreciate i can go smoke outside with a roof


----------



## phalynx

Current progress.


----------



## quo155

Scott...have you decided on a layout yet?


----------



## phalynx

Not yet.... I am going to move a few things in and see what it feels like..


----------



## quo155

phalynx said:


> Not yet.... I am going to move a few things in and see what it feels like..


Great idea...I was just curious as I really enjoy your thread. Sounds silly, but as a fellow Texan...I am excited for you! You do great work...

Oh, love the room's color!


----------



## falconman515

*HOLLY EVER LOVING CRAP BATMAN !!!*

I just clicked on this thread and my Jaw has been drooling on the floor!

I am subscribing to this thread just so I can keep track of the progress and see how this amazing man motel turns out!

PLEASE keep this up to date with picks and get up some more recent pics of the walk in humidor.

AMAZING WORK BROTHER!!!


----------



## ShawnBC

Damn, as if the first part of your man cave wasn't big enough, you get to make us even more jealous by adding half my house worth of space to you man cave!

Can't wait for the final pictures!


----------



## ckgdrums

Wow, I just skimmed this whole thread, and I have to say that is a very impressive bit of work. Congratulations on your new space. Very nice, indeed!


----------



## lebz

Where is the Retor pinball machine going ?


----------



## monsterBEN

Just read the entire thread. Pretty amazing I must say myself.


1 question. It looks like this project has been over the span of almost 18 months. Do you have a timetable for when it'll be completely finished?


----------



## jpmg

An envious build!

I vote for the hidden room. The sound of it just OOZES street cred.


----------



## phalynx

monsterBEN said:


> Just read the entire thread. Pretty amazing I must say myself.
> 
> 1 question. It looks like this project has been over the span of almost 18 months. Do you have a timetable for when it'll be completely finished?


It will never be finished. It will be bigger and bigger... I already have plans in mind for the next phase... muahahahaha


----------



## Hambone1

I have no idea why this man's RG is not threw the roof? Really? I'm mean REALLY? RG bump here! Much respect!

Grats Scott! You're Da'Man!


----------



## monsterBEN

phalynx said:


> It will never be finished. It will be bigger and bigger... I already have plans in mind for the next phase... muahahahaha


After reading the whole thread, thats what I figured :smile:


----------



## Dubv23

Phenomenal work!


----------



## Wills

Oh. My. God.

This is amazing work. Incredibly jealous.


----------



## Rock31

dav0 I guess we need more pictures at the next herf.

excellent build in here!


----------



## phalynx

Did a little work this weekend. Finished up the wine cellar. Hadn't touched that in a while as it became our store room. Here are some pics.


----------



## enigma

Lookin good!


----------



## quo155

phalynx said:


> Did a little work this weekend. Finished up the wine cellar. Hadn't touched that in a while as it became our store room. Here are some pics.


Now...show it to us stocked!

Nice work...


----------



## phalynx

quo155 said:


> Now...show it to us stocked!
> 
> Nice work...


Hmmm,, It is a total of 484 bottles of storage. I just need......about......450 more to fill it.


----------



## phalynx

Did a little work today. This will be the cabinet base of the liquor cabinet/shelves behind the bar.


----------



## quo155

phalynx said:


> Hmmm,, It is a total of 484 bottles of storage. I just need......about......450 more to fill it.


Ouch...looks like you've got some wine to buy! Enjoy that CC bill!!!

However... everything is looking great!!! :bounce:


----------



## phalynx

quo155 said:


> Ouch...looks like you've got some wine to buy! Enjoy that CC bill!!!
> 
> However... everything is looking great!!! :bounce:


I don't do CC's... That's how I can afford to build a man cave. 

But, I also won't be buying a lot of wine at once either.


----------



## quo155

phalynx said:


> I don't do CC's... That's how I can afford to build a man cave.
> 
> But, I also won't be buying a lot of wine at once either.


That's right...just as soon as I hit "post"...I remembered that everything you do is paid for in "cash"...I believe that's what you stated.....a long time ago in this thread. All I can say is, "You a smart man!"...

Thankfully, no CC's here...as to how we were just able to purchase a home a few months ago...

Enjoy filling 'er up...with wine!

BTW, do you have any updates on your walk-in humidor? That's something I am considering building myself when I begin to build my man cave here in the next couple months...


----------



## phalynx

quo155 said:


> That's right...just as soon as I hit "post"...I remembered that everything you do is paid for in "cash"...I believe that's what you stated.....a long time ago in this thread. All I can say is, "You a smart man!"...
> 
> Thankfully, no CC's here...as to how we were just able to purchase a home a few months ago...
> 
> Enjoy filling 'er up...with wine!
> 
> BTW, do you have any updates on your walk-in humidor? That's something I am considering building myself when I begin to build my man cave here in the next couple months...


The humidor is being redesigned. I am not happy with how it is performing. Currently, everything is back in cabinet humidors. I had issues with heating/cooling and humidity.


----------



## phalynx

More work on the back-bar this evening.


----------



## carney

this is just...amazing. Read through the whole thing, cant wait to see this in another 6 months


----------



## phalynx

Little more work tonight. Trimmed the upper shelves and built the first door.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

Looking good!


----------



## phalynx

A little more work done. This is what it looks like in place. Still a little more work to do on the trim and then sand and stain.


----------



## fanman1

That's awesome, did you put those bottles up just for the picture? Just shows how much you love all us puffers


----------



## Humastronaut

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

Awesome! Nice clean aesthetic. It's gonna look great when it is complete (Hell, it already looks great).


----------



## jordanwimb

Speechless - amazing to watch the progress on this.


----------



## karatekyle

This is ridiculous. Trying to do this same thing with a buddy's shop. Needless to say, we aren't nearly as productive as you all! Awesome place.


----------



## rocker06

I want to party here!!!


----------



## quo155

Scott...that bar is going to look great when you get it stained...awesome!


----------



## phalynx

A couple of more pics after trim, leveled, etc. Some of the better liquors "installed"..


----------



## enigma

NICE!! So when is the save the date/open invitation for us all to come down there??


----------



## bhertzing

Ha that's great! Looks like an old-timey saloon. "What'll ya have, partner?"


----------



## Btubes18

I saw this thread and had to join the forum and say, Amazing!


----------



## Ronjohn

Man that's awesome. Can you build me one?


----------



## Hambone1

I cried, with joy in my heart!


----------



## phalynx

Staining time. I need to color the wood putty some how.. Maybe charcoal...


----------



## n00b

holy crap! who is going to clean my screen off!!?? nice .. very nice.. so without extras. what was cost and build time?? and how many sticks do you have??


----------



## phalynx

n00b said:


> holy crap! who is going to clean my screen off!!?? nice .. very nice.. so without extras. what was cost and build time?? and how many sticks do you have??


Define extras? I will say I have 500+ sticks at this point.


----------



## bwhite220

I just want to be your best friend. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## phalynx

Updated pics.


----------



## bwhite220

SEXY


----------



## HWiebe

phalynx said:


> Staining time. I need to color the wood putty some how.. Maybe charcoal...


I find using pre-stain works well. It's meant to be used on putty and woods that do not absorb stain evenly like Pine.


----------



## phalynx

Bar FINISHED!














































Ok, I do still have a little work left. I need to construct stem ware holders and a shelf or 2 in front of the mirror. I also need to install the bar floor rail. On to the next mini project!


----------



## quo155

Scott, just beautiful brother...


----------



## CaptainJeebes

I remember when you first started this project. It has gone a long way. Congrats brother. It looks great.


----------



## Amlique

You really have done a marvelous job. I am almost envious.


----------



## karatekyle

This thing is crazy. Quiero!


----------



## thebuddha

My God man this is just intense!!! Seriously, can I be your friend, this looks like the best place to be, EVER!


----------



## dougdog76861

looks awesome !


cheers


----------



## phalynx

Current pics of the man cave... Where is sits at the moment... I am not happy with the seating. The couches are not comfortable. The stadium seating isn't right. There isn't enough seating areas for conversations. Just some thoughts.


----------



## karatekyle

Place is so cool. Jeez.


----------



## rocker06

and no girls allowed unless they are striping! lol ;-)


----------



## rocker06

p...


----------



## Dizzy

I-N-C-R-E-D-I-B-L-E... I think that place is bigger than my first two apartments combined. I aspire to be in your position one day, able to follow passion with money instead of just paying the bills.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

It's definitely coming along nicely. You'll figure the seating out. Do you think the riser is too high or low?

Also, why the two 'different' projectors? Did you get a new one and just haven't fully swapped out yet?


----------



## IrishRogue

WOW!! that's incredible!! I wonder if the wife will let me do something like that


----------



## phalynx

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> It's definitely coming along nicely. You'll figure the seating out. Do you think the riser is too high or low?
> 
> Also, why the two 'different' projectors? Did you get a new one and just haven't fully swapped out yet?


Risers are ok height for those 2 couches, but wastes a lot of space. 2 projectors, 1 is 1080p and the other is 3d 720p.


----------



## quo155

phalynx said:


> Risers are ok height for those 2 couches, but wastes a lot of space. 2 projectors, 1 is 1080p and the other is 3d 720p.


You know...Scott, I got thinking and I really do feel sorry for you brother. I can only imagine just how hard it is sometimes..._do I watch a "3-D" movie._.._do I watch a "HD 1080" movie_...I sorry that you have so many choices bro!

Nah...it looks great! I love the updates!


----------



## phalynx

quo155 said:


> You know...Scott, I got thinking and I really do feel sorry for you brother. I can only imagine just how hard it is sometimes..._do I watch a "3-D" movie._.._do I watch a "HD 1080" movie_...I sorry that you have so many choices bro!
> 
> Nah...it looks great! I love the updates!


Aww come on... 3D is ONLY 720P..... That's just substandard... It was cheap.


----------



## quo155

phalynx said:


> Aww come on... 3D is ONLY 720P..... That's just substandard... It was cheap.


I hear ya! I think I was just trying to make myself laugh!

In fact, I am so anal about technology...that I can hardly watch a show on TV UNLESS it is offered in HD anymore...and the sad thing is that I had no HD service until about a month ago!

Nice set up!


----------



## karatekyle

phalynx said:


> Aww come on... 3D is ONLY 720P..... That's just substandard... It was cheap.


Frankly the whole place is pretty substandard.

Hahahaha kidding. I can barely get over how jealous I am.


----------



## Jedi_knight

Hey fellow Puff brothers, I am in the process of starting my very own "Man Cave". I would love to have some of my fellow stick lovers over for a smoke and some great conversation while in "The CAVE", But he problem is that it's in my basement and it's....well half of my two young girls play room and my wife is scared that the smoke will harm them and also leave an residue on there toys and ruin them. Is there a product out there that will elimanate or move the smoke from the room to the outdoors. I do also have windows to possibly stick a hose through.


----------



## phalynx

Jedi_knight said:


> Hey fellow Puff brothers, I am in the process of starting my very own "Man Cave". I would love to have some of my fellow stick lovers over for a smoke and some great conversation while in "The CAVE", But he problem is that it's in my basement and it's....well half of my two young girls play room and my wife is scared that the smoke will harm them and also leave an residue on there toys and ruin them. Is there a product out there that will elimanate or move the smoke from the room to the outdoors. I do also have windows to possibly stick a hose through.


Install bathroom vent/fans directly vented to the outside.


----------



## Boston Smoke

Awesome build!


----------



## Pgagnon

Breath taking man. This room is a gem.


----------



## Vitulla

would love to do something similar...but with the land being soooooo small in and around the city, it would be near impossible


----------



## jmatman

Amazing room. I have a room in my basement that I would LOVE to turn into a cigar lounge, unfortunately I do not have the skills nor the means necessary  I'll just have to stick to smoking in my ski gear during the cold cold winters here in Ontario LOL


----------



## MrLexus

This is amazing. I hope to be able to do this some day. Great work with everything especially the bar and wine room.


----------



## Nick S.

This is awesome, but how does you family ever get you to leave?


----------



## ZeeKodadi

man i tell you i wouldn't leave the cave if i had one like the ones in the pic


----------



## smokey21

man cave from scratch...bowdown


----------



## phalynx

I thought I'd update the pictures for the thread. If you recall, yesteryear, I had expanded the Man Cave with a new library/office. Here are a couple of pictures to show where I am at. It is coming together slowly but surely.

Sorry for the small pics.


----------



## jmd

Nice! I hope to have a room to smoke in some day soon!


----------



## MylesT

read the whole thing.....amazing...just gorgeous


----------



## quo155

Scott, great job brother...still looking GREAT!!!

I love the 'recording studio'... didn't know you did music...must hear!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## android

scott, i see you've got a banjo in there... nice. i've played the old 5-string for a long while. sweet looking studio/man cave.


----------



## Fuzzy

Scott, does that fine looking man cave offer a herf for visitors with Live entertainment?


----------



## Ortiz

Wow....some of these rooms are straight out of my wildest dreams....maybe Santa will hook me up lol.


----------



## Roland J

I will dream about this.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

looks great! You need a Cigar Indian tho...get going


----------



## phalynx

You might have missed him.. He is a little short..


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

Sweet...sorry missed it...Very nice job.


----------



## TheTomcat

Man cave with theater seating and a full bar = AWESOME
Full bar with extra matresses =


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

Is that a king size bed/matresses on top of the bathroom? 
I love this build, really well thought out on need and use of space... thanks for sharing all the details and the thinking behind your choices.


----------



## brunoslee

Nice indian ! ! !

why not put a bigger one?!?!?!?!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Just amazing, I am doing my man cave this year and I just got all kinds of ideas... Thanks


----------



## phalynx

He looked bigger in the picture..  I will want a bigger one in the future but for now, he just makes me feel taller.



brunoslee said:


> Nice indian ! ! !
> 
> why not put a bigger one?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sulli74

Man. I just went through this whole thread and I have to say damn this is nice. Given me some food for thought when I move back to the states and build my house.


----------



## SystemError

Love it!


----------



## Old E.

There is no need to ever leave that place. Do you really ever need to set foot in the main house ever again?


----------



## phalynx

Old E. said:


> There is no need to ever leave that place. Do you really ever need to set foot in the main house ever again?


There actually is.... One word.....SHOWER! I am working on that in the next expansion. I have a vision!!!!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

My mancave/shop, it's an insulated shipping container in my backyard with power and a/c, Love it!


----------



## cavscout98

Some sweet rooms in here. Maybe someday I'll build one of these upon retirement!


----------



## zvan

That is an awesome build, I am very jealous. What are you using to humidify the humidor? Also what are you using to heat/cool the place? I would be interested to know.


----------



## phalynx

Heat/Cool is accomplished with a large window unit built into the wall. The humidifcation is from a Trion 707U.


----------



## TKE174

Thank you I showed this thread to my wife and she said I'm not that crazy after all.....


----------



## apexking

I need to get on this...great inspiration guys!


----------



## quo155

Scott, I love the new Tobacco Indian...your room looks great brother!


----------



## zephead61

Holy crap that's nice! You are one talented and lucky man! Does your wife have any sisters?


----------



## bwhite220

Looks great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice!


----------



## phalynx

zephead61 said:


> Holy crap that's nice! You are one talented and lucky man! Does your wife have any sisters?


Yes! She does!

The bad news: I don't know you well enough.....

The good news: I wouldn't even do that to people I knew well!!!!


----------



## canney

Hows the stocking of the wine cellar going?
Things are looking great!


----------



## phalynx

Quite Slow. I limit myself to 1-2 bottles a week or so. I get large boost when we make a batch of wine. We get about 36 bottles at a time minus what we give to friends.


----------



## sum12nv

This isnt a man cave this is a man mansion! Well done Sir!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

amazed is all I have to say...


----------



## CigarGeek

Robin: Holy ManCave Batman! This makes yours look like a kids playroom.
Batman: Robin - shut the F#$ up
Batman (To self): Damn, that is one friggin awesome setup, back to the drawing board!

WOW!


----------



## BurnOne

I hate you 
~jealousy~
and i hate drywall too.
~for real~

OH BTW 100th post Baby!:whoo:


----------



## tatubom1

First off I want to say thank you for the best few hours I have had at work for a long time now. Secondly I want to ask if you decided to go with the secret room or not? If so that would be a great place for a firearms safe if you are a hunter/shooter. Lastly here is a bump for the inspiration.

Good luck on your continuous build, I look forward to the updates.


----------



## phalynx

Secret room, no. But, I did manage to conceal a large safe. It isn't completely hidden, but you don't expect to see it there.


----------



## tatubom1

Will that's still equally appropriate.


----------



## phalynx

Just a quick update - I am rebuilding the walk in humidor. I need to address some of the issues that have plagued it since it was first created. I'll post some pictures of the progress as I finish. It won't be a major change. I am changing the direction the door opens. I am resealing all corners. Installing a reverse osmosis water filter to treat the humidifer. I am rebuilding the cooling system to make it "neater". I will then be changing the shelving.. Just don't know exactly how yet. Everything is now sitting in my other humidors until I am complete. Much work to do.. Also, I am changing the Man-Cave a little. Selling the pool table (never gets played), and expanding out the theater to a larger screen and seating area. 9' x 16' scree will look nice!!!!


----------



## Jay123

You're just not right, lol. GREAT thread, thanks for sharing...and kudos from a carpenter who uses chief architect, you've done a phenomenal job.


----------



## showcattle

Wow.... great work, just read through the whole thread, it makes my porch and lawn chair feel inadequate lol.


----------



## Ants

Incredible thread! Keep us posted on the humidor rebuild if you can, Scott!


----------



## phalynx

As you can see, the pool table is no more. Things are changing and getting a little bigger.... and its all for me! Muhahahahah



















My 5' 8" daughter posing for height comparison..










More to come soon.


----------



## gogirlanime

*WOW so many awesome man caves!! I've always been a tomboy so I love the same things guys do pool, smokes, alcohol, video games and "adult material" I hope when I own a home that I have a "wo"man cave of my own, awesome rooms!*


----------



## tatubom1

WOW, how much bigger is that screen then your old one? Is the pool table getting its own room now?


----------



## jakecartier3

just incredible...


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Damn son that's legit.:jaw:


----------



## Heartsandspades

this thread just took me a half hour to get through.. and it was totally worth it! So amazing.


----------



## z0diac

I vote that the owner of this amazing establishment should start up a YouTube video channel and post a weekly video just of some cigar smoking in it


----------



## phalynx

Hmmm, would anyone actually be interested in watching me smoke a cigar in here? That seems a little far fetched...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

phalynx said:


> Hmmm, would anyone actually be interested in watching me smoke a cigar in here? That seems a little far fetched...


I disagree with the Utube thing but have you heard of Google +... we got puffers on there 24 hours a day smoking and bsing


----------



## chief

Nice work. You've made a great room that will add to life's little joys.:smile:


----------



## LXA1100

I just want to live on one of those recliners haha


----------



## longburn

phalynx said:


> Hmmm, would anyone actually be interested in watching me smoke a cigar in here? That seems a little far fetched...


Scott...you underestimate yourself! Good God man, you could sell tickets to that place. Put it on YouTube then sell the plans for it for like $30 a pop, you could retire off of that alone i'm betting. hell, for that matter, you should give lectures on how to properly build a man cave.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

:clap2::clap2::faint2::faint2::jaw::jaw:

WOW!


----------



## Loki21

Wow amazing thread.


----------



## Heartsandspades

the only problem/recommendation i have with your set up is... get a proper dart board those plastic ones are terrible.oke:


----------



## smoking ash

Just finished looking over the entire thread from the beginning and would like to say congrats on such a great project and thank you for sharing with us! Very nicely done sir!


----------



## Carts

I see there's 3 chairs by the bar. That means there's room for me if I ever go to Texas?


----------



## J. Drew

Does that smoke eater successfully keep the stank from traveling into your library and office?


----------



## phalynx

That smoke eater did absolutely nothing.... I have replaced it with a high volume exhaust fan installed in its place. That forces air to come from the library and exhaust out of the theater room. This has made a fantastic difference. I installed a variable speed control on the fan and run it full when smoking, 1/2 after smoking for an hour and then low for the evening. The next day, no smell, nothing. amazing.


----------



## TheLastOneDead

That's a nice man cave!


----------



## SeddiBear

Great set up all around. Many good times to be had in there!


----------



## Bondo 440

Damm guess everything really is better in Texas


----------



## J. Drew

Bondo 440 said:


> Damm guess everything really is better in Texas


No! it isn't. Bigger but not Better!


----------



## phalynx

J. Drew said:


> No! it isn't. Bigger but not Better!


Heh, we'll see at the UT vs. OU game..


----------



## J. Drew

phalynx said:


> Heh, we'll see at the UT vs. OU game..


Yes we will! :boxing:


----------



## phalynx

J. Drew said:


> Yes we will! :boxing:


Drew, it was not pretty........ not pretty at all...

Here is an updated pic of my walk-in humidor. It is holding nicely now.


----------



## ShawnBC

Incredible! What are the unbanded sticks?


----------



## phalynx

They are the CI knock-offs. I am not going to say which ones because I don't want them selling out..  ok, the cohiba. They are an amazing stick. Unbelievable for $1 per stick.


----------



## BaconStrips

phalynx said:


> Drew, it was not pretty........ not pretty at all...
> 
> Here is an updated pic of my walk-in humidor. It is holding nicely now.


You are my new hero Scott...that is awesome!


----------



## leatherman

Incredible!!!


----------



## phalynx

i decided to redo the shelving. I wanted more open boxes so I can have a better look at my cigars before I decide which to enjoy. I cleaned up some of the wiring as well.


----------



## Hall25

Truly AMAZING!!!


----------



## Necmo

I would never leave that smoking room. Ever.


----------



## Jay123

Ya gotta get rid of that cheap shelving system though...it takes away from "awesomeness" of the whole deal. 

Shelf standards/brackets are not the way to go when putting together the kind of place ya got goin' on.


----------



## Pasty

That is incredible. Bravo sir!


----------



## NoirNick

A very inspiring project. I only hope I am lucky enough to build one twice this size one day!


----------



## zephead61

phalynx said:


> They are the CI knock-offs. I am not going to say which ones because I don't want them selling out..  ok, the cohiba. They are an amazing stick. Unbelievable for $1 per stick.


I second the CI Knockoffs. Great smokes!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

cheap shelves??? Who cares!! Its awesome and its all his.. Jealously has set in with me.. 

Texas?? Damn thats a far drive


----------



## phalynx

I would have to disagree with the "cheap shelves" comment. Those shelves are custom made from $800.00 of Spanish Cedar. Nothing cheap about them.


----------



## Necmo

Don't worry Scott, 99.99% of the people on here will think logically to themselves (even if they didn't follow the thread as a whole):

"hey, he's obviously spent tens of thousands of dollars building this MAN-sion from scratch. Complete with anything and everything a man needs. I don't think he would build a custom humidor worth another several grand and just throw some cheap millwork shelves that cost $50 to make and will ruin his cigars, his humidor, and overall man-sion experience."

You can tell a lot of love went into JUST the humidor. Personally, I see your place a dream home :lol:


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

WOW... Just WOW.

Papa Scott. Can I call you that now?


----------



## Merkonakis

I literally quit lurking and joined this site just so I could make this post:

HOLY SHIT PHALYNX!!!


----------



## Kona's Dad

Holy Smokes Phalynx, this puts the local cigar shops in my area to shame...this gave me a Tobacco Boner!


----------



## Kona's Dad

This is freaking inspiring...glad you made your dream a reality.


----------



## BigDaveE

I really like the new shelving layout to display your collection. I love this room, it is very impressive!!


----------



## LeftBench

All I can say is wow. Talk about impressive! Great job!!


----------



## stonecutter2

The downward angles on the boxes are a nice touch. That makes for a very nice presentation.

Excellent work on your man cave. I hope to convert our basement someday to a man cave


----------



## Tex

ridiculously amazing man cave my next house i will be building one for sure!


----------



## CigarShop

You do amazing work. I am very jealous!


----------



## jmac603

WOW! I am at a loss for words. That sir, is a job well done.


----------



## helgusmc

Very nice think i might have to turn my garage into one.


----------



## Gordo1473

I've been drooling over this one. Has all my wish list items


----------



## MedicClark86

Awesome, I can't wait to build mine though it won't compare


----------



## jhedrick83

I just finished building my house, why could I have not seen this earlier!?! :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Amazing mancave, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MDS

Brilliant work I must say! :biggrin1:


----------



## bhertzing

More pics!


----------



## Epoch

Great collection and walk-in. Someday....


----------



## BigStickSmoker

Love this. Your construction has inspired me. I am currently designing an underground man cave similar to yours under my new house. It will be a secret passage behind my bookcase in my office. A staircase will lead down to smoking bliss. Thanks!!!


----------



## cigarislife

I will turn my spare room into one soon.


----------



## mpfuchs

Oh, man, this must be the nicest place ever!
Glad you're able to make your wish come true.


----------



## CopGTP

I love how far you've come since I first saw this thread!!


----------



## phalynx

Well, there's more! I found some theater seats on craigslist and have put those in.










The bar has been relocated yet again, to the "lounge". When finished, this will be a full featured "complex" for cigar enjoyment!










It is still a work in progress.


----------



## J. Drew

Looking Good Scott. Those seats are awesome! 

I always smile when I log in to Puff and see this thread has been updated.


----------



## RyGuy1016

This is quite possibly the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## cmitch

This is about double the size mine will be. The room is already in my basement. My wife is a caterer but she did flowers for weddings as well. She has moved to food only so I get her flower room. It's a 16 x 16 but 1 corner will have to be sacrificed for a bathroom. What kind of smoke eater did you get? We've been looking at Rabbit Airs.


----------



## phalynx

The total size of the man cave complex is currently 32x35', 1120 sq ft. I started with a Trion electronic smoke eater. This was supposedly extremely powerful and did very little. After talking with a lot of bar owners, they all had the same answer, add more heat and a/c and just draw fresh air from the outside and vent ceiling out just like a bathroom. I used a pretty large vent fan. It is super quiet and very powerful. It will completely get rid of all smoke and smell within 24 hours. I run it on high while I smoke. About an hour after smoking, I turn it down to about 1/4 power and let it run for 20 hours or so. It is amazing.

Avoid filters and electronic filters, they will not do much at all. I spent over $1000 on the Trion and it did virtually nothing. I spent 200 on the exhaust fan and it is amazing.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

your man cave is bigger than my apartment.


----------



## Matt4370

Can I be your friend?


Glad to see this thread still going. Should we start a poll to see when it hits 100k views?!?!


----------



## grammworks_adam

Is it ok to hate some of you guys for having such nice man caves?


----------



## morganti

All I can say is wow, and I am so jealous - you have no idea. Enjoy it!


----------



## IslanderWay

OMG....That is so awesome!


----------



## cuban- crafted

This is beyond amazing I hope that you enjoy it


----------



## DSTEW

wow.


----------



## Eddien8620

WOW is right! Great Job!!!! Wish we can all have something similar


----------



## USHOG

That is awsome


----------



## john_c

I do have to say bravo sir! I have been following this for at least a year and a half at this point (just became a member so now I can post!). When I purchase my next house I am already inspired to do something similar!


----------



## Griffin2020

All I can say is wow. 
I have been procrastinating building a "workshop" in the back yard (nowhere near as big as your "Cave"), but you are really motivating me to get off my butt and do it.


----------



## Vargasm

Wow, great thread, great job, incredible man temple!


----------



## wctaylor89

I can't wait to build one of these in the first home I build


----------



## Mad4Cigars

Best. Thing. Ever.

Best. *ANYTHING*. Ever.

Could you please come to my house, lift it up, build a basement, then build one of those in there?
And could you do all of that without the bloody housing association finding out?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rclark

Looks like you're off to a great start, phalynx!


----------



## Lou_40

Wow! WOW! WOW!


----------



## mercop

Any of you guys looking to adopt? I come with gun, knives, and a shit load of war stories. Just consider me a talking piece of decor.- George


----------



## The Nothing

I've been avoiding this thread because I knew it would get me in trouble...

I've been slowly convincing the wive to add on over our detached garage for my man room. While it won't be as spacious, I figure it'll have a nice patio view of the Columbia River...
anyways...

I'm mostly curious about your walk-in humidor: especially the material for the walls. Did you use SC ply? How are you maintaining the environment?


----------



## phalynx

The walls are Luann. That is as close to spanish cedar as I could get. The room is sealed with heavy plastic and insulation with all joints siliconed to keep little bugs from making their way in. There is a small chiller designed for a small wine cellar keeping the room at temp. I use that simple humidifier hanging on the wall (forget the name, its listed in the thread somewhere) with 5 stage, reverse osmosis filtered water going to it. All shelves are made from Spanish Cedar wood. I use a small fan at the bottom of the room to circulate all of the temp and humidity evenly in the room. It is small. But, for well over a year now, it has been 100% trouble free now that I fixed the sediment issue in the water. The temps stay in range. The humidity stays in range and the cigars taste great and age well. I have been pleased.


----------



## liquidicem

This is amazing! I can't even think of anything else to say about it. Great work!


----------



## mercop

Some amazing man spaces guys. Something I notices about my Dad and my grandfathers is that they all had their own "space" outside the house. Usually a garage. I have control over the attack, garage, and the front porch (pics to come shortly) are where I do my smoking and drinking. I have been happily married for 19 years. My parents for 43, and my grandparents until death. I strongly believe a man having a place to himself to be a man is key to longevity in a marriage. Or at least that is what I say whenever I add something to my spaces- George


----------



## Hubby

OMFG.... Crap that is pure awesomeness... I need a second and third job, a contractor, and some room in my home... Nice very nice... JEALOUS!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

One word... EPIC!!!


----------



## phalynx

So,, like everything else, ideas vs. reality don't always meet in the middle. I am redoing parts again. Each time I change something, I invite some friends over, we drink some adult beverages, smoke quite a few cigars, and see how everything "feels". It doesn't feel right yet... I am modifying the lounge a bit to allow more conversations and interactions with each other. All in all, I think things are starting to get a lot better in here. I'll post some pictures shortly. Also, I am up for any ideas you may have to improve things.


----------



## SmokingEd

Scott I am a newbie to Puff. I just got done looking at the beginning of the thread to yesterday post. I just have to congratulate you on building your dream. You sir has achieved what most men dream off, You have a Legacy! If you have the NFL package for the next Sundays I would start charging at the door for a place like that.


----------



## phalynx

Lounge 2.0 pictures. Bit of a work in progress - as the entire project has been. I think this will allow more conversations and more interaction.. As well as an ultra comfortable place to enjoy a cigar and an adult beverage..


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

That room looks incredible.


----------



## six10

Nice!!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Ummmm..

(blank space for jaw-dropping complete loss of words).

Wow!


----------



## TKE174

What are the dimensions of your room it looks very well laid out


----------



## JustinThyme

This is it.


----------



## Cigar5150

I feel so guilty taking the time to go through this whole thread, but I couldn't help it. Incredible accomplishment. The fact that you did it all yourself makes it so much more gratifying. Kudos!


----------



## HerfDaddy

Holy sweetness


----------



## Yambor44

This is AMAZING!

So on the bar 2.0....you moved it and the movie area to the newer section (into the "guest room")? Did you get rid of all the seating or are there two movie areas now?


----------



## jim12miller

Well, I was going to say the only thing missing was a picture of George Burns holding a big stoggie. Then I spotted it! Wonderful.


----------



## felker14

sweet set up, If I had room like that my wife would never see me.


----------



## Puroprince

Lighting a big cigar with methane gas no no Justin DOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNTTTT DOOOOOOOO ITTTT!!!!!



JustinThyme said:


> This is it.
> 
> View attachment 45522


----------



## TCBSmokes

phalynx said:


> Lounge 2.0 pictures. Bit of a work in progress - as the entire project has been. I think this will allow more conversations and more interaction.. As well as an ultra comfortable place to enjoy a cigar and an adult beverage..
> 
> I like the improvements. Removal of the shelves, etc. Now looks more comfortable and inviting. Very nice! TCB


----------



## Dazz

Here's where I smoke-




















The pink Asian umbrella was not my idea lol.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## LGHT

Dazz said:


> Here's where I smoke-
> The pink Asian umbrella was not my idea lol.
> 
> Cheers-
> Dazz


I love the bridge and stream.


----------



## LGHT

phalynx said:


> Lounge 2.0 pictures. Bit of a work in progress - as the entire project has been. I think this will allow more conversations and more interaction.. As well as an ultra comfortable place to enjoy a cigar and an adult beverage..


Wow that cave looks better than a local cigar lounge up for sale in my area for $35k!


----------



## LopezCigarClub

Hey all, i'm currently working on my smoking room in the garage (coming soon!), but in the meantime here's where I smoke during the warmer months. The lounge is up the walkway to the left.

Btw it was in very early spring, hence the shitty condition of the grass!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

@phalynx When is the HERF??


----------



## Merovius

Really cool that you did this all yourself. Came out great!


----------



## phalynx

GnarlyEggs said:


> @phalynx When is the HERF??


 Hmmmmm...


----------



## FlyingDog88

this is the coolest thing I've seen congrats!!!!!


----------



## TAB

Some of these places look pretty incredible...and some look like mine (garage/patio). Someday...maybe someday...


----------



## s55amgxxx

just awseome stuff


----------



## LopezCigarClub

So I put together a lil' smoking room in the garage on the cheap. Everyone seems to like it. I love it! Finally get to chill and smoke a good stogie after dinner or whenever.


----------



## JayEsseff

Wow...


----------



## Irish_Nick

So, I just wasted about 3 hours pouring over this thread and taking notes for when I build my house. Damn. That build is impressive! Even if it is in Texas lol!


----------



## phalynx

Irish_Nick said:


> So, I just wasted about 3 hours pouring over this thread and taking notes for when I build my house. Damn. That build is impressive! Even if it is in Texas lol!


Wasted? sniff sniff..


----------



## Irish_Nick

phalynx said:


> Wasted? sniff sniff..


Totally not not what I meant!! My apologies good sir!! ray: :sorry:


----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## SOHResident

@phalynx This is truly awesome. I showed some of the pictures to my wife. She asked me if I could get your contact information. Evidently she thinks this thread may play a significant role in our divorce hearings....


----------



## Keeper01

I just came across this thread and went through it start to finish. You did an amazing job, it's definitely something to be proud of and I hope you enjoy every minute that you spend in there.


----------



## Kasanova King

I actually lurked this thread before I registered....really cool and awesome job!


----------



## Trackmyer

I was looking for another thread and happened across this gem.....wow....after the first couple pages I felt like an addict racing thru just to see the next pics. Now I dont even remember what thread I was initially searching for. You sir, have done an outstanding job. Such a wonderful space to enjoy cigars. It was probably mentioned in your earlier posts (I already admitted to racing thru to see more pics), are you a musician by trade? Lots of gear you have, so was curious, either way thank you for sharing this journey of yours. Its awesome! And now I must subscribe to this so I can stay up to date, hell, I might even have to take the time to start reading it too. Haha.


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Trackmyer said:


> I was looking for another thread and happened across this gem.....wow....after the first couple pages I felt like an addict racing thru just to see the next pics. Now I dont even remember what thread I was initially searching for. You sir, have done an outstanding job. Such a wonderful space to enjoy cigars. It was probably mentioned in your earlier posts (I already admitted to racing thru to see more pics), are you a musician by trade? Lots of gear you have, so was curious, either way thank you for sharing this journey of yours. Its awesome! And now I must subscribe to this so I can stay up to date, hell, I might even have to take the time to start reading it too. Haha.


+1 brother!


----------



## phalynx

Trackmyer said:


> I was looking for another thread and happened across this gem.....wow....after the first couple pages I felt like an addict racing thru just to see the next pics. Now I dont even remember what thread I was initially searching for. You sir, have done an outstanding job. Such a wonderful space to enjoy cigars. It was probably mentioned in your earlier posts (I already admitted to racing thru to see more pics), are you a musician by trade? Lots of gear you have, so was curious, either way thank you for sharing this journey of yours. Its awesome! And now I must subscribe to this so I can stay up to date, hell, I might even have to take the time to start reading it too. Haha.


I guess I need to update this a little more often... To answer, I am a horrible musician......and not by trade.... But I love to write music.. None of it is any good, but I love it. I also am working towards my first love, making movies...... That is where all my efforts are going. And this man complex is certainly migrating towards that. I am a computer nerd by trade...... But, none of it compares to enjoying a great cigar with friends.... That's why I built this place. It changes often..... I need to update a few pictures... No matter what I transform this place into, it will always be my place to enjoy cigars!


----------



## kjmahoney85

Looks awesome! I'm jealous!


----------



## Indy-hp

I stumbled across this thread for the first time and read the whole thing start to finish. Epic.

Nice Mancave you got there, Scott. Kudos. You've got some mad carpentry skilz.

Next time I'm up that way, maybe I'll bring you a bottle of wine for the cellar and we can share stories over stogies?


----------



## mattw

Incredible.


----------



## ubenumber2

Some really nice stuff in this forum , I'm starting my outdoors smoking/beer brewing station this fall


----------



## burkdog24

Wow this is a very nice place to enjoy a cigar and some whiskey. Great job it really looks amazing !


----------



## LopezCigarClub

Here is an updated pic of the lounge aka garage


----------



## LGHT

LopezCigarClub said:


> Here is an updated pic of the lounge aka garage
> 
> View attachment 50580


I love the art work, and furniture setup, but wow that's a big speaker on the wall!!


----------



## Auburnguy

Some nice smoking locations here. I just have a front porch. Once the cold weather gets here, my smoking hobby will be extremely limited.


----------



## jpalamar

This thread is giving me ideas how to spend money...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

This would be my current smoking room lol... for another month if I'm lucky.


----------



## profanitypete

Buckeye Stogie said:


> This would be my current smoking room lol... for another month if I'm lucky.


I know the feeling - mine looked somewhat similar until recently... 3 season porch converted to poker/smoking room FTW!


----------



## TubaDawg

Albeit I am a late arrival to this thread, the "Man Cave" content is one of the best to follow. The folks sharing photos and progress of their own world is amazing! 

Thanks to all who have posted and are still posting Man Cave works of art (inside and outside). AMAZING!!!! :beerchug: :smoke2:


----------



## redlotus11

Insane brotha!!!!!


----------



## NorCalJaybird

MAN I just read through 4 years of posts! HOLY HELL MAN!!!! Well Done! The entire project is amazing! Good for you!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## twotailz

Wow! That took a while but what a project! Kudos man! I am beyond impressed! A living example of perfection taking work.


----------

